# Hilo de WTF



## Abraham (19 Nov 2008)

Viendo que a Marlo el hilo de LOL se le ha quedado corto, inauguro este hilo especializado en momentos WTF.

Empezaré con una foto del juguete de moda:







Otra de un pepito de MENSA:







Y otra de un tipo que ha usado su ombligo cual ojete de gatete:


----------



## Topo estepario (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Topo estepario (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Marlo (19 Nov 2008)

Felicitemonos todos.


----------



## Topo estepario (19 Nov 2008)

Estos gallegos....


----------



## Marlo (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Topo estepario (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Marlo (19 Nov 2008)

Topo estepario dijo:


>



Atroz.....


----------



## Topo estepario (19 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, abraham.... hay que currarse un poco más los hilos, te falta algo fundamental 

WTF - La Frikipedia



> WTF
> De La Frikipedia, la enciclopedia '''extremadamente''' seria.
> Saltar a navegación, búsqueda
> De la serie la Lingüística es fácil:
> ...


----------



## adrlana (19 Nov 2008)

otro hilo de mierda,es decir,no aporta nada en datos,pero XD te partes. Reir es el mejor antidepresivo, assias! jejeje


----------



## Germain (19 Nov 2008)

Topo estepario dijo:


>



Madmaxismo en estado puro.


----------



## Topo estepario (19 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> otro Hilo De Mierda,es Decir,no Aporta Nada En Datos,pero Xd Te Partes. Reir Es El Mejor Antidepresivo, Assias! Jejeje



*wtf????????​*

:d


----------



## Abraham (19 Nov 2008)

Una de Media Markt y el año 83:


----------



## Abraham (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Abraham (19 Nov 2008)

Y por aquí sería el motowned de Marlo:


----------



## Abraham (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## kalapa (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## kalapa (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## kalapa (19 Nov 2008)

*WTF.Org*


----------



## kalapa (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Tuttle (19 Nov 2008)

The Daily WTF: Curious Perversions in Information Technology


----------



## spamrakuen (19 Nov 2008)

Este es de los cercanias de valencia


----------



## Staring at the Sun (19 Nov 2008)

Abraham dijo:


>



Jo, jo, lo que me he reído yo (y muchos griegos) con esa foto. Creo que es a las afueras de Atenas, en la entrada desde Tesalónica, o al menos ahí hay una. Fue una señal muy comentada por los garitos de Monastiraki.

En griego dice textualmente OTRAS FORMAS DE PAGO  El owned es aún mejor en versión original.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## moncton (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## Topo estepario (19 Nov 2008)

moncton dijo:


>



jodó jajajaja


----------



## Abraham (19 Nov 2008)

Ver archivo adjunto 5882


----------



## Abraham (19 Nov 2008)

Campurriana (TM) WTF?

Ver archivo adjunto 5883


----------



## Scaramouche_II (19 Nov 2008)

Abraham dijo:


>



maravilloso.


----------



## Marcela (19 Nov 2008)

*Rubias!*


----------



## Marlo (19 Nov 2008)

abraham dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 5882




Jo Jojojooooo


----------



## moncton (19 Nov 2008)




----------



## arrhenius (19 Nov 2008)

hay veces que la linea entre un WTF y un FAIL es muy fina.. los 2 anteriores no serian mas bien FAIL?

a que huelen las cosas que <strike>no huelen</strike> huelen a almeja?


----------



## allseeyingeye (19 Nov 2008)

Lo que me he reido con el cartel GRIEGO xDDD

Por cierto, esta foto siempre me habia parecido una chorrada








Pero el otro dia de casualidad vi, que en realidad es una base naval americana, y que no es un bloque de pisos ni nada, que es lo que decian.

Lo vi muy de pasada, pero me parecio entender, que igual si es de la epoca es que los americanos se llevarona todos los Nazis a EEUU en la "Operacion PaperClip", y no se que mas leches por que no segui leyendo.

Asi que a lo pispo si que si es intencional la forma de esvastia, pero como digo, no segui leyendo


----------



## truji (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## TocahuevoS (20 Nov 2008)

marlo dijo:


> *foto Enorme Que No Reposteo Para No Joder*



Dónde, Oh Maestro, Has Encontrado Eso?


----------



## TocahuevoS (20 Nov 2008)

kalapa dijo:


>



Joder con la crisis :


----------



## Marlo (20 Nov 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> Dónde, Oh Maestro, Has Encontrado Eso?



Google images, sin el filtrado para adultos.


----------



## Marlo (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## TocahuevoS (20 Nov 2008)

Marlo dijo:


> *fotico de negro y bicis*



Viene de Nigga Stole my Bike. Es la polla. Un WTF de calibre.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kCF6MGjslpw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kCF6MGjslpw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ignatius (20 Nov 2008)

TocahuevoS dijo:


> Viene de Nigga Stole my Bike. Es la polla. Un WTF de calibre.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kCF6MGjslpw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kCF6MGjslpw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Madre mía, qué aburdísimo. Y lo mejor es pensar que he dedicado casi 6 minutos de mi vida a verlo enterito, como hipnotizado (como gato de escayola, que diría Rosa León).


----------



## Abraham (20 Nov 2008)

Los políticos asiáticos, que tan pronto se hostian en el hemiciclo como que...


----------



## Topo estepario (20 Nov 2008)

Sin comentarios


----------



## Topo estepario (20 Nov 2008)

sigo mudo


----------



## Topo estepario (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## truji (20 Nov 2008)

El flash de Doritos... uno de los primeros wtf que recuerdo.
Hay que poner bien alto el volúmen de los altavoces para disfrutarlo en toda su grandeza.

View flash: doritos :: flash.f0rked.com


----------



## TocahuevoS (20 Nov 2008)

Ignatius dijo:


> Madre mía, qué aburdísimo. Y lo mejor es pensar que he dedicado casi 6 minutos de mi vida a verlo enterito, como hipnotizado (como gato de escayola, que diría Rosa León).



Eso es porque eres un invertido.


----------



## moncton (20 Nov 2008)

lo mas heavy que he visto en mucho tiempo... Salad Fingers

Aviso - esta en ingles y hay que subir el volumen-

Salad Fingers By David Firth


----------



## adrlana (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## Abraham (20 Nov 2008)

JOJOJO yo quiero la alfombra de Hitler desollado XD


----------



## adrlana (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## adrlana (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## adrlana (20 Nov 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gHsh9GbSmA&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7gHsh9GbSmA&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## adrlana (20 Nov 2008)

jrawtf


----------



## adrlana (20 Nov 2008)




----------



## Ahora o nunca (20 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> <object Width="425" Height="344"><param Name="movie" Value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ghsh9gbsma&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param Name="allowfullscreen" Value="true"></param><param Name="allow******access" Value="always"></param><embed Src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ghsh9gbsma&hl=es&fs=1" Type="application/x-shockwave-flash" Allow******access="always" Allowfullscreen="true" Width="425" Height="344"></embed></object>



Joder Que Cosa Más Obscena!!!!!!!!


----------



## adrlana (20 Nov 2008)

yo diria que es incluso ilegal, esto no es subliminal es explicito a saco


----------



## Lastrade (20 Nov 2008)

Este hilo sin fotos no vale ná.


----------



## spamrakuen (20 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> yo diria que es incluso ilegal, esto no es subliminal es explicito a saco



A ver cuando aprendemos que el sexo no tiene nada de indecente ni obsceno, leñe :o


----------



## adrlana (21 Nov 2008)

spamrakuen dijo:


> A ver cuando aprendemos que el sexo no tiene nada de indecente ni obsceno, leñe :o



el sexo no coño! pero ver salir crios de una polla es bastante grotesco,aunque puede ser una metafora..... de google images, pero me da miedo ese bicho, que se supone ke es? un monstruo de galletas?


----------



## Ahora o nunca (21 Nov 2008)

spamrakuen dijo:


> A ver cuando aprendemos que el sexo no tiene nada de indecente ni obsceno, leñe :o



Joder el sexo no tiene nada de indecente ni obsceno.

Lo de ese video no es sexo, y si tu lo ves como algo excitante, sensual o placentero es que tienes un problema.

haztelo mirar


----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)

Ahora o nunca dijo:


> Joder Que Cosa Más Obscena!!!!!!!!



Pues ya no está disponible. Lo han quitado.
Que alguien haga un resumen de lo que iba... que tengo curiosidad...


----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)

demiOtser dijo:


> Este es bizarro total. No está a la altura de "La Matanza de Texas", pero tiene aptitudes.
> 
> ¿De donde lo has sacao?
> 
> dO.



Sí sí, yo también quiero saber qué coño es el monstruito ese de cabeza redonda y ojos saltones. Y por qué le echan a la tía un vaso de leche por encima. Y por qué la están obligando a que se enrolle con el monstruito.
Es super absurdo.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (21 Nov 2008)

Ignatius dijo:


> Pues ya no está disponible. Lo han quitado.
> Que alguien haga un resumen de lo que iba... que tengo curiosidad...



Pues era una especie de tobogán que lo habían disfrazado de polla, y claro, los niños bajaban desde los cojones hasta llegar a lo que comúnmente denominamos punta del nabo, y por allí salían.

Sí, la verdad es que es de bastante mal gusto. Ni sexo mal entendido ni pollas, es mal gusto a secas.


----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)

Ah, pues sí, sí está, antes me había dado error.
Si yo ya he salido como he salido, qué habría sido si además me hubiese tirado por un tobogán con forma de polla...
Bueno, sí, es de mal gusto. Como la cúpula de Barceló.
/mode caja de los truenos ON.


----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)




----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)

Disfraz de cúpula de Barceló:


----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)

Algo habrá hecho.


----------



## Pepius (21 Nov 2008)

Ignatius dijo:


> Algo habrá hecho.



Joder, Ignatius. El espíritu de la guardería te ha imbuído. De aquí a protestar porque no follas con españolas hay un paso...


----------



## Abraham (21 Nov 2008)




----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


>



He investigado el origen de esta foto.
Es obra de un "artista" llamado Charlie White, y la foto en cuestión se llama "Alien rape fantasy". Tiene otras del estilo, como éstas:


















Preciosas, ¿a que sí? uuhh arte puro, como la cúpula de los colorines. Al menos las fotos de los aliens me parecen más curradas y más originales.

http://www.charliewhite.info/


----------



## Loco_Ivan (21 Nov 2008)

Ignatius dijo:


> Preciosas, ¿a que sí? uuhh arte puro, como la cúpula de los colorines. *Al menos las fotos de los aliens me parecen más curradas y más originales.*
> 
> Charlie White



Y se ve chicha.


----------



## Topo estepario (21 Nov 2008)

cojones, no podía faltar este WTF aquí


----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, el tag de "hilo condenado al olvido", se ha llevado un buen OWNED, porque vamos por 5 páginas....


----------



## Abraham (21 Nov 2008)




----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (21 Nov 2008)




----------



## adrlana (21 Nov 2008)

[/QUOTE]

que coño es eso??? un gusano peludo? o una llama sin cuerpo?

se parece a mi perro


----------



## spamrakuen (21 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> se parece a mi perro



¿Y a que esperas para colgar una foto de tu perro?


----------



## Ignatius (21 Nov 2008)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ¿Y a que esperas para colgar una foto de tu perro?



¿¿El perro ladra diciendo "*guau*thefuck"??

Vale, es un chiste muy malo, lo reconozco


----------



## Minicachalote (21 Nov 2008)

Ignatius dijo:


> ¿¿El perro ladra diciendo "*guau*thefuck"??
> 
> Vale, es un chiste muy malo, lo reconozco



Joder ignatius pasate por el hilo de los chistes matematicos.


----------



## spamrakuen (22 Nov 2008)




----------



## adrlana (22 Nov 2008)

*vale, lo subo.*

vale, subo la foto de gizmo


----------



## Marlo (22 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> vale, subo la foto de gizmo



jo jo jo jo... perrete mopa.


----------



## Topo estepario (22 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> vale, subo la foto de gizmo





Marlo dijo:


> jo jo jo jo... perrete mopa.



ciertamente pateable.


----------



## fuenla (22 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> vale, Subo La Foto De Gizmo



Pero Que Cojones Es Eso????

Que Coño De Raza Es Si Parece Un Chow Chow Con Una Máscara A Lo Silencio De Los Corderos...


----------



## Minicachalote (22 Nov 2008)

Joder que alguien exorcice a la mopa que le han salido patas. Joder que bicho mas feo. Seguro que encima es de los tocahuevos que se ponen en el medio por la calle para que tropieces o ladra con un tono agudo y asqueroso. Como han dicho por ahi es pateable 100%.


----------



## fros (22 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> vale, subo la foto de gizmo



Con todos los respetos Adriana, hubiera entendido que no lo hubieras enseñado. Mira que llega a ser feo el cabrón*:

Si os fijais tiene una cara humanoide. A mi me ha recordado a un jíbaro del Amazonas. Aquellas cabezas reducidas de la tribu Shuar.




Este perro en su vida anterior debió de ser un indio de esos. 

* cabrón dicho con todo el cariño. Seguro que tendrá buenas cualidades perrunas.


----------



## Marlo (22 Nov 2008)

Ojo, ningun perrete es pateable, aunque parezca una mopa. 

Si os pasais con los perretes me apereceré por la noche y os pasaré las pelotas por la frente mientras dormís.


----------



## spamrakuen (22 Nov 2008)

Marlo dijo:


> Ojo, ningun perrete es pateable, aunque parezca una mopa.



Alguno si que es pateable, pero mas que por su aspecto, por lo plasta y agudo de sus ladridos.


----------



## fros (22 Nov 2008)

Marlo dijo:


> jo jo jo jo... perrete mopa.




Qué cabronazo!, le llama *perrete mopa *al puto perro y dice que no nos pasemos!:


----------



## fuenla (23 Nov 2008)

Pasar los cojones por la frente??? Tenga cuidado porque si pasa por la casa de algun "Nachete" puede perder las pelotas


----------



## Topo estepario (23 Nov 2008)

Marlo dijo:


> Ojo, ningun perrete es pateable, aunque parezca una mopa.
> 
> Si os pasais con los perretes me apereceré por la noche y os pasaré las pelotas por la frente mientras dormís.


----------



## Topo estepario (23 Nov 2008)

sigamos...


----------



## akashilla (23 Nov 2008)

Topo estepario dijo:


> sigamos...



Ottia como mola Darth Chuchovader...


----------



## adrlana (23 Nov 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Joder que alguien exorcice a la mopa que le han salido patas. Joder que bicho mas feo. Seguro que encima es de los tocahuevos que se ponen en el medio por la calle para que tropieces o ladra con un tono agudo y asqueroso. Como han dicho por ahi es pateable 100%.



1º no ladra 2º cuando lo trajimos iba ha llamarse mopa,pero nos parecio muy despectivo.
3º es un pekines, de pura raza,no un cruce chungo.

Tiene cata humanoide ,si segun la leyenda nace del cruce entre una mona (de ahi lo humanoide) y un leon, fue un perro sagrado en la antigua china, de hecho, la pena por robao u ofender a un pequines se castigaba con la muerte, eran perros sagrados, el carlinovader es muy mono jeje


----------



## Minicachalote (23 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> 1º no ladra



No has dicho nada de que no se ponga en medio.



adrlana dijo:


> 2º cuando lo trajimos iba a llamarse mopa,pero nos parecio muy despectivo.



Ni que el chucho fuese a entenderte.



adrlana dijo:


> 3º es un pekines, de pura raza,no un cruce chungo.



Alguien que mira el puto pedigri de los huevos no se merece tener un chucho. Que te aproveche el puto fluflu.








adrlana dijo:


> Tiene cata humanoide ,si segun la leyenda nace del cruce entre una mona (de ahi lo humanoide) y un leon, fue un perro sagrado en la antigua china, de hecho, la pena por robao u ofender a un pequines se castigaba con la muerte, eran perros sagrados, el carlinovader es muy mono jeje



Y las vacas en la india son sagradas no te jode.

Esta la ley no escrita de que si un gato echa mierdas mas grandes que un "perro" no es un perro.


----------



## adrlana (23 Nov 2008)

lo del pura raza no tiene nada que ver con que un perro sea mejor que otro, lo digo porque cuando la gente me pregunta" que raza es" y les digo un pequines, se sorprenden, me referia a que es pekines de raza no pekines de esos que dicen que son, pero vamos a ver, este hilo es de wtf no de perros


----------



## spamrakuen (23 Nov 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


>



He aqui un ejemplo de perro altamente ostiable.


----------



## fros (23 Nov 2008)

spamrakuen dijo:


> He aqui un ejemplo de perro altamente ostiable.



Lo que hay que ostiar es al dueño por la putada que le hace al chucho poniéndolo como un payaso.


----------



## Patanegra (23 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> vale, subo la foto de gizmo



el perro sera feo, pero me lo follo antes que la gorda de adrlana.


----------



## spamrakuen (23 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Lo que hay que ostiar es al dueño por la putada que le hace al chucho poniéndolo como un payaso.



Por supuesto, pero para poder recuperar al animal es necesario aplicarle el mismo tratamiento.

La estupidez del amo se le ha contagiado y hay que sacarsela a ostia limpia.


----------



## spamrakuen (23 Nov 2008)

Continuando con el hilo...


----------



## spamrakuen (23 Nov 2008)




----------



## Minicachalote (23 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Lo que hay que ostiar es al dueño por la putada que le hace al chucho poniéndolo como un payaso.


----------



## adrlana (23 Nov 2008)

Patanegra dijo:


> el perro sera feo, pero me lo follo antes que la gorda de adrlana.



bueno tu mensaje queda reportado a los moderadores lalo


----------



## Minicachalote (23 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> bueno tu mensaje queda reportado a los moderadores lalo



Los moderadores no existen son los padres 

A ver si me dan la cartulina aunque sea de hijodeputa en practicas.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (23 Nov 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Los moderadores no existen son los padres
> 
> A ver si me dan la cartulina aunque sea de hijodeputa en practicas.



ni en broma. lo máximo a lo q vas a aspirar es a esto, y ya sabes por dnd te lo vamos a meter.


----------



## Scaramouche_II (23 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> vale, subo la foto de gizmo



mola. es peculiar.


----------



## fuenla (23 Nov 2008)

que afan por tener carnet...


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (24 Nov 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BbF0m9zB9Sw&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BbF0m9zB9Sw&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Patanegra (24 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> bueno tu mensaje queda reportado a los moderadores lalo



mama!! me han llamado gorda en la guarderia


----------



## Minicachalote (24 Nov 2008)

fuenla dijo:


> que afan por tener carnet...



Hombre es para devaluarlo aun mas. Marlo si es un hijo de puta. Ardlana llorandole al moderador a la primera de cambio es para quitarle el carnet.

scaramouche ponles caducidad a los carnets. Ah y banda magnetica.


----------



## Lastrade (24 Nov 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Hombre es para devaluarlo aun mas. Marlo si es un hijo de puta. Ardlana llorandole al moderador a la primera de cambio es para quitarle el carnet.
> 
> scaramouche ponles caducidad a los carnets. Ah y banda magnetica.



Scaramouche está desaparecido después de su megaowned del 4 de noviembre.


----------



## Staring at the Sun (24 Nov 2008)




----------



## Staring at the Sun (24 Nov 2008)




----------



## Staring at the Sun (24 Nov 2008)




----------



## Aguilucho (24 Nov 2008)

Nota: Los créditos van para Marlo, gracias tio, me volví loco buscando esta imagen


----------



## burbrujo (24 Nov 2008)

Yo no sé si esto es más LOL o qué:

Condenan en Israel a ocho* judíos miembros de grupo neo nazi*


----------



## moncton (24 Nov 2008)




----------



## moncton (24 Nov 2008)




----------



## adrlana (25 Nov 2008)

Minicachalote dijo:


> Hombre es para devaluarlo aun mas. Marlo si es un hijo de puta. Ardlana llorandole al moderador a la primera de cambio es para quitarle el carnet.
> 
> scaramouche ponles caducidad a los carnets. Ah y banda magnetica.



cuando llegues a los 1000 post me hablas


----------



## Abraham (25 Nov 2008)




----------



## Abraham (25 Nov 2008)




----------



## joseph_mary (26 Nov 2008)




----------



## joseph_mary (26 Nov 2008)

*Ojo con el maniquí*


----------



## joseph_mary (26 Nov 2008)




----------



## Suko (26 Nov 2008)

Abraham dijo:


>



Joder....no....estaba trinkando una volldam...y aparece esto....no hay otro hilo para este tipo de cosas?? joer......


----------



## joseph_mary (26 Nov 2008)

No sabía si ponerlo aquí o en owned. 

Creo que pinta mejor aquí:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LV30Vd_CYqk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LV30Vd_CYqk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Carnivale (26 Nov 2008)

joseph_mary dijo:


> No sabía si ponerlo aquí o en owned.
> 
> Creo que pinta mejor aquí:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LV30Vd_CYqk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LV30Vd_CYqk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Hay que ser hijo de puta para hacerle eso al niño, me pareció leer en yonkis que luego Microsoft le regaló la Xbox.


----------



## joseph_mary (26 Nov 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> Hay que ser hijo de puta para hacerle eso al niño, me pareció leer en yonkis que luego Microsoft le regaló la Xbox.



por eso lo he acabado poniendo aquí, porque es un wtf por parte de la familia entera. Qué bastardos!!
Y pobre chaval


----------



## Carnivale (26 Nov 2008)

Pero quizás el regalo del amiguete Bill Gates, tampoco es para tanto.

El famoso "ring of the dead" de la Xbox, en cristiano, que se peta.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sOUIoprXQZI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sOUIoprXQZI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## joseph_mary (26 Nov 2008)




----------



## resaca (26 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> cuando llegues a los 1000 post me hablas



madre mia cuanto clasicismo para una comunista


----------



## joseph_mary (26 Nov 2008)




----------



## joseph_mary (26 Nov 2008)

Vértigo en el ascensor


----------



## Bulldozer (27 Nov 2008)

Mas o menos el WTF empieza en el momento 0':55''

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BdnhtOtXLuc&hl=pl&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BdnhtOtXLuc&hl=pl&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## erpayo (27 Nov 2008)

joseph_mary dijo:


> No sabía si ponerlo aquí o en owned.
> 
> Creo que pinta mejor aquí:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LV30Vd_CYqk&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LV30Vd_CYqk&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



qué grandísimos hijos de puta... luego se quejarán cuando el niño crezca y les de una patada en los huevos.

Eso se puede hacer si después vas y sacas el puto regalo de verdad...


----------



## Topo estepario (27 Nov 2008)

Bulldozer dijo:


> Mas o menos el WTF empieza en el momento 0':55''
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BdnhtOtXLuc&hl=pl&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BdnhtOtXLuc&hl=pl&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



¿WTF? napoia!!! menudo artista... ******* sin perder el ritmo jajajajajaja

Nota: ****** censurado para no joder la sorpresa


----------



## Abraham (27 Nov 2008)

erpayo dijo:


> qué grandísimos hijos de puta... luego se quejarán cuando el niño crezca y les de una patada en los huevos.
> 
> Eso se puede hacer si después vas y sacas el puto regalo de verdad...



Ningún juez le condenaría por parricidio después de semejante despliegue de hijoputez extrema.

Sólo les ha faltado meterle piedras en vez de ropa, y gritar entre risas _¡FELIZ PIEDRASONIC 2008!_.

Para mí que se equivocó Dios, y que a estos padres les tocaba el niño asesino de la katana y a los otros padres este pobre angelico.


----------



## resaca (27 Nov 2008)

Abraham dijo:


> Ningún juez le condenaría por parricidio después de semejante despliegue de hijoputez extrema.
> 
> Sólo les ha faltado meterle piedras en vez de ropa, y gritar entre risas _¡FELIZ PIEDRASONIC 2008!_.
> 
> Para mí que se equivocó Dios, y que a estos padres les tocaba el niño asesino de la katana y a los otros padres este pobre angelico.



XDDDD pidrasonic jajajajajjajajaj que bueno


----------



## Abraham (27 Nov 2008)

resaca dijo:


> XDDDD pidrasonic jajajajajjajajaj que bueno



A esa pobre criatura se lo han hecho sus propios padres.

La Cacharrera: El Blog de Tecnologa de ELPAIS.com

Si me lo hacen a mí, los estrangulo con la puta camiseta..


----------



## Abraham (27 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, al loro cómo se calienta este señor el coche:


----------



## adrlana (27 Nov 2008)

erpayo dijo:


> qué grandísimos hijos de puta... luego se quejarán cuando el niño crezca y les de una patada en los huevos.
> 
> Eso se puede hacer si después vas y sacas el puto regalo de verdad...



ooo pobre niño..........  menudos hijos de la grandisima puta, eso no se le hace a un niño! es maltrato infantil, no me jodas! este chico de mayor se hara modelo (es un niño guapisimo y un mulato con ojos aguamarina no se ve todos los dias, son impactantes) y gane pasta a expuertas les hara a sus padres un regalo a su padre unas llaves con un logo de ferrari, y a su madre unas llaves de seguridad con la foto de un adobao...

cuandoles lleve a ver sus regalos


----------



## hipotecado_y_desgraciado (27 Nov 2008)

Dios mío que padres tan cabrones, cómo pueden hacer eso a su propio hijo!!!

He llorado viéndolo :

Voy a dejar este vídeo en el que se puede sentir el auténtico espítritu navideño, en el que los niños reciben regalos de verdad... UNA NINTENDO 64!!!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pFlcqWQVVuU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pFlcqWQVVuU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Y en versión remix:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mA-ctSQHxW8&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mA-ctSQHxW8&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Ahora sí amigos, ahora sí


----------



## Minicachalote (27 Nov 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> ooo pobre niño..........  menudos hijos de la grandisima puta, eso no se le hace a un niño! es maltrato infantil, no me jodas! este chico de mayor se hara modelo (es un niño guapisimo y un mulato con ojos aguamarina no se ve todos los dias, son impactantes) y gane pasta a expuertas les hara a sus padres un regalo a su padre unas llaves con un logo de ferrari, y a su madre unas llaves de seguridad con la foto de un adobao...
> 
> cuandoles lleve a ver sus regalos



A mi el isseta me hace gracia. Aunque debe ser mas seguro follar sin condon mientras compartes jeringuilla jugando a la ruleta rusa.


----------



## hipotecado_y_desgraciado (27 Nov 2008)




----------



## fuenla (27 Nov 2008)

Abraham dijo:


> A esa pobre criatura se lo han hecho sus propios padres.
> 
> La Cacharrera: El Blog de Tecnologa de ELPAIS.com
> 
> Si me lo hacen a mí, los estrangulo con la puta camiseta..



Hombre...a los padres habría que tirarlos a un pozo. 

Con respecto al link el vendedor indica que es la caja por lo que el comprador ni miró...JRAn OWNED!!!


----------



## mutenroy (30 Nov 2008)

..........................


----------



## Minicachalote (30 Nov 2008)

mutenroy dijo:


> No se si pega en este hilo, (autorizo copy-pasteo en el que corresponda)....el amigo Scaramouche II intentando trollear en putalocura. Lo trincan en la primera página, jeje.
> 
> 
> Experiencias personales - Foro Putalocura - Año V



Ponlo en lo de los owned. No solo le pillan sino que le restriegan el owned que se comio intentando vacilar a la visillera soldado de nuestro amado foro.


----------



## Staring at the Sun (30 Nov 2008)

mutenroy dijo:


> No se si pega en este hilo, (autorizo copy-pasteo en el que corresponda)....el amigo Scaramouche II intentando trollear en putalocura. Lo trincan en la primera página, jeje.





Minicachalote dijo:


> Ponlo en lo de los owned. No solo le pillan sino que le restriegan el owned que se comio intentando vacilar a la visillera soldado de nuestro amado foro.



Nuestro conforero Scaramouche ya no es lo que era. No me extrañaría que cualquier día viniera diciendo que desde ahora es "periquito". 

Edito: Señorrrr..... lo que he visto escrito en una de las respuesta de putalocura...



> Yo siempre he pensado que los estreñidos son maricones que no comen verdura para sentirla dura.


----------



## fuenla (30 Nov 2008)

Propongo crear un "Hilo del bocata de mortadela" (Antes lonchafinismo extremo). De todas formas se le ve muy romántico


----------



## fuenla (30 Nov 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SrdsAZpFnRg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SrdsAZpFnRg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Scaramouche_II (30 Nov 2008)

¿y cómo sabeis que soy yo?

porque yo no estoy en putalocura y si lo estuviera no sería con el mismo nick...

y no podnría un post como ése jajajaja

creo q habeis picado el anzuelo


----------



## Staring at the Sun (30 Nov 2008)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/89562-nuevo-carnet-de-scaramouche-ii.html


----------



## Scaramouche_II (30 Nov 2008)

Staring at the Sun dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/89562-nuevo-carnet-de-scaramouche-ii.html



por cierto, mutenroy = amanda wenck = multinick de...


----------



## Scaramouche_II (1 Dic 2008)

dicho de otra manera

amanda wenk = cmatamoros

es evidente

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/79348-cual-es-tu-jraowned-favorito-3.html#post1077846

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/79348-cual-es-tu-jraowned-favorito.html#post1074587

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uja-info-sale-en-los-papeles.html#post1156456

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nvencer-tu-novia-que-se-monte-un-lesbico.html

trollaco del 15
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/74145-presentacion.html

owned para todos los incapaces mentales de ver estas cosas


----------



## fuenla (1 Dic 2008)

¿De que los llevas hoy? Chorizo picante por lo que veo...


----------



## Scaramouche_II (1 Dic 2008)

fuenla dijo:


> ¿De que los llevas hoy? Chorizo picante por lo que veo...



de lo q tu quieras

coto se ha metido más allá de lo debido y con temas personales con varios foreros "clásicos" q han acabado dándose el piro todos, hasta molestándose en borrar todos los hilos. aparejador, jra, lb no existen ya hoy en día.

conmigo no puede meterse en temas personales pq no he dado muchas pistas, no como los otros

y no sabe como hacerlo

pero tmpc hace falta q insista mucho, me piro de la guardería y quizá del foro por largo tiempo, esto no me gusta nada. quedaros con él hasta q empiece a molestar a otro, etc. y hasta q se quede sólo.


----------



## fuenla (1 Dic 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> de lo q tu quieras
> 
> coto se ha metido más allá de lo debido y con temas personales con varios foreros "clásicos" q han acabado dándose el piro todos, hasta molestándose en borrar todos los hilos. aparejador, jra, lb no existen ya hoy en día.
> 
> ...



No puedo decir nada. Solo te diré lo que dicen en mi tierra: *Tanta suerte lleves como paz dejas*


----------



## akashilla (1 Dic 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> de lo q tu quieras
> 
> coto se ha metido más allá de lo debido y con temas personales con varios foreros "clásicos" q han acabado dándose el piro todos, hasta molestándose en borrar todos los hilos. aparejador, jra, lb no existen ya hoy en día.
> 
> ...



Venga hombre...entonces quien me va a llamar zorron con esa gracia con la que me lo llamas tú?no te vayas hombre...


----------



## Scaramouche_II (1 Dic 2008)

fuenla dijo:


> No puedo decir nada. Solo te diré lo que dicen en mi tierra: *Tanta suerte lleves como paz dejas*



me la sopla lo q digas o pienses

he entrado y salido de la guarderia varias veces, estoy en/des/enganchado desde finales 2006

del foro pral es mas chungo desengancharse, es mejor q todos los telediarios y programas de humor juntos


----------



## fuenla (1 Dic 2008)

Venga coño, quien no tiene un owned en su haber?

Tu mismo pero que tampoco pasa nada. No te lo recordaremos...mucho


----------



## Scaramouche_II (1 Dic 2008)

fuenla dijo:


> Venga coño, quien no tiene un owned en su haber?
> 
> Tu mismo pero que tampoco pasa nada. No te lo recordaremos...mucho



no sé a q te refieres. si es a lo de putalocura ya te he dicho q no soy yo y q es de retardeds no darse cuenta q es cmatamoros y q amanda wenk es multinick suyo.

saludos,


----------



## Marlo (1 Dic 2008)

Me acabo de tirar un cuesco que me arde tol ojal... el gato ha salido despavorido.


----------



## fuenla (1 Dic 2008)

Vigile Marlo...Su carnet se devalúa...estudie abandonar el barco cuando se hunde como buen hijo de puta...


----------



## akashilla (1 Dic 2008)

Marlo dijo:


> Me acabo de tirar un cuesco que me arde tol ojal... el gato ha salido despavorido.



el rubio o el negro?


----------



## Marlo (1 Dic 2008)

akashilla dijo:


> el rubio o el negro?



El rubio, el negro es "negra".


----------



## Marlo (1 Dic 2008)

fuenla dijo:


> Vigile Marlo...Su carnet se devalúa...estudie abandonar el barco cuando se hunde como buen hijo de puta...



Imposible, todo el mundo sabe que los carnets nunca bajan y que los de hijo de puta van parriba...


----------



## fuenla (1 Dic 2008)

Marlo dijo:


> Imposible, todo el mundo sabe que los carnets nunca bajan y que los de hijo de puta van parriba...



Solo digo que vigile...Creo que cosas como esta son las que hacen que una propiedad se devalúe...


----------



## Marlo (1 Dic 2008)

fuenla dijo:


> Solo digo que vigile...Creo que cosas como esta son las que hacen que una propiedad se devalúe...



Siempre puedo refinanciar o dejarle el carnet al banco.


----------



## Staring at the Sun (2 Dic 2008)

Scaramouche_II dijo:


> me piro de la guardería y quizá del foro por largo tiempo, esto no me gusta nada. quedaros con él hasta q empiece a molestar a otro, etc. y hasta q se quede sólo.



Qué poca correa. Total, por unas decenas de owneds, peleas callejeras con 15 foreros y rifirrafes con 6 foreras te vas a poner así...

Es que hay gente que se molesta por ná, amos.



fuenla dijo:


> Vigile Marlo...Su carnet se devalúa...estudie abandonar el barco cuando se hunde como buen hijo de puta...



Aprovechando que vale poco, pido uno a ver si lo hundo definitivamente.


----------



## Abraham (3 Dic 2008)

Reconducimos el hilo con un enorme WTF de un anuncio de Zune (que creo que es como el iPod, pero de Microsoft).

A partir de 00:38:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cqo7VeMIXRY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cqo7VeMIXRY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Marlo (4 Dic 2008)

Gran WTF?


----------



## adrlana (4 Dic 2008)

.......microsoft cada dia ... ejem... esto.. innova mas..... WTF???????


----------



## Marlo (4 Dic 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> .......microsoft cada dia ... ejem... esto.. innova mas..... WTF???????



ein? :


----------



## adrlana (4 Dic 2008)

si el anuncio del tio cagando pintura es de un ipod de microsoft que se llama zune o algo asi .


----------



## manu02008 (4 Dic 2008)

adrlana dijo:


> .......microsoft cada dia ... ejem... esto.. innova mas..... WTF???????



*Virgen santa!*


----------



## Loco_Ivan (4 Dic 2008)

Abraham dijo:


> Reconducimos el hilo con un enorme WTF de un anuncio de Zune (que creo que es como el iPod, pero de Microsoft).



Tiene toda la pinta de ser un fake.

Estará hecha por jóvenes publicistas para llamar la atención, como esa de la cerveza que salía una tía en pelotas.


----------



## Abraham (4 Dic 2008)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta de ser un fake.
> 
> Estará hecha por jóvenes publicistas para llamar la atención, como esa de la cerveza que salía una tía en pelotas.



Hombre, evidentemente no es un gordo pariendo/cagando pintura de verdad.

Para mí el WTF consistía en que lo asociaran a "arte" para un anuncio. Porque, valor simbólico o no, _es un gordo en pelotas _.


----------



## Iron John (4 Dic 2008)

Que lo firme Barceló, que el bobierno seguro que le paga un par de millones de euros por el cuadro. Y por el papel de abajo donde chorreaba la pintura otro par de millones.


----------



## Tuttle (8 Dic 2008)




----------



## Carnivale (10 Dic 2008)

<a href="http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=3197"><img src= "http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/41/crowd_surfing_in_a_wheelchair.jpg" border="0" alt="Funny Pics / Crowd Surfing" /> </a>


----------



## fuenla (10 Dic 2008)

Staring at the Sun dijo:


> Qué poca correa. Total, por unas decenas de owneds, *peleas callejeras con 15 foreros* y rifirrafes con 6 foreras te vas a poner así...
> 
> Es que hay gente que se molesta por ná, amos.
> 
> ...



¿Peleas callejeras? Scaramouche II ha cobrado gracias al foro????Jojojo eso si que sería un JRAn OWNED!!!


----------



## Bulldozer (10 Dic 2008)

Paulie dijo:


> <a href="http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=3197"><img src= "http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/41/crowd_surfing_in_a_wheelchair.jpg" border="0" alt="Funny Pics / Crowd Surfing" /> </a>




Míticos los Bolt Thrower, hasta los paralas dominando el mosh


----------



## joseph_mary (11 Dic 2008)

También limpia tuberías??


----------



## Carnivale (12 Dic 2008)

<a href="http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=3204"><img src= "http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/41/just_a_normal_traffic_stop.jpg" border="0" alt="Funny Pics / Traffic Stop" /> </a>


----------



## hipotecado_y_desgraciado (13 Dic 2008)

Este vídeo es de mis preferidos. IN-SU-PE-RA-BLE

<object width="464" height="392"><param name="movie" value="http://embed.break.com/580598"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://embed.break.com/580598" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******Access="always" width="464" height="392"></embed></object><br><font size=1><a href="http://www.break.com/index/teacher-destroys-students-phone.html">Teacher Destroys Student's Phone</a> - Watch more <a href="http://www.break.com/">Free Videos</a></font>


----------



## Bulldozer (16 Dic 2008)

Me acabo de pispar que un tema de Zappa que he posteado en otro hilo debería estar aquí también, por letrística.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j2nJn6rZdtI&hl=pl&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j2nJn6rZdtI&hl=pl&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

De paso os paso un ramo de pollas que podéis utilizar como Felicitación éstas fiestas si no encontráis otro motivo más apropiado. Espero no ganarme un baneo por la grosería, ya que en la Guardería se permite todo


----------



## Ignatius (16 Dic 2008)

Bulldozer dijo:


> De paso os paso un ramo de pollas que podéis utilizar como Felicitación éstas fiestas si no encontráis otro motivo más apropiado. Espero no ganarme un baneo por la grosería, ya que en la Guardería se permite todo



Para mí???? me hace tanta ilusión!


----------



## Bulldozer (16 Dic 2008)

Ignatius dijo:


> Para mí???? me hace tanta ilusión!



Para vos los nabos pues  Feliz NaBidad


----------



## Tuttle (16 Dic 2008)




----------



## adrlana (16 Dic 2008)

aporto al wtf este hilo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/75449-tengo-el-gusto-de-comunicaros.html


----------



## Carnivale (18 Dic 2008)

<a href="http://www.threadbombing.com/details.php?image_id=3222"><img src= "http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/14/jesus-wtf-big.jpg" border="0" alt="Funny Pics / Jesus WTF" /> </a>


----------



## gañan (18 Dic 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7hw4rL-Nso&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C7hw4rL-Nso&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


W T F me estais haciendo en el lavabo?
Este video me recuerda a aquel caso del inglés de Marbella que se fue a su pais unos dias y cuando volvió le habian tirado la casa abajo.
Ahora que lo veo, esto es mas un FAIL que un WTF, pero bueno ya esta puesto.


----------



## Pepius (26 Dic 2008)

Sky Diving Sigmund Freud, Archie McPhee Toys, Gifts & Novelties

Sin palabras


----------



## truji (15 Ene 2009)

Extraña e inquitante figura de acción No puedo creer que lo hayan inventado…


----------



## truji (16 Ene 2009)




----------



## adrlana (17 Ene 2009)

truji dijo:


>



si ese es uno de los animales mas raros del mundo, lo llaman rata topo o topo rata o algo asi,me recuerda a los crestados chinos




tienen un tacto super guay jiji


----------



## Ignatius (17 Ene 2009)

truji dijo:


>



Parece una polla arrugada y con dientes.
Qué miedo!!


----------



## Canuto (19 Ene 2009)

Ahí va un WTF al gusto de cmatamoros


----------



## Topo estepario (19 Ene 2009)

Canuto dijo:


> Ahí va un WTF al gusto de cmatamoros



cualquiera puede tener un accidente jaajajajaja


----------



## spamrakuen (25 Ene 2009)

Si, es él. 

Urdaci travestido de Tintin.


----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)




----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)

Un clásico, por si acaso.


----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)




----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)




----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)




----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)




----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)




----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)




----------



## Rafa_ (25 Ene 2009)




----------



## Canuto (20 Feb 2009)




----------



## Marlo (22 Feb 2009)




----------



## Marlo (22 Feb 2009)




----------



## Canuto (23 Feb 2009)




----------



## Abraham (24 Feb 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FYFVXgObatg&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FYFVXgObatg&hl=es&fs=1" ****="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Marlo (26 Feb 2009)




----------



## Marlo (26 Feb 2009)




----------



## Marlo (26 Feb 2009)




----------



## joseph_mary (26 Feb 2009)

zapatillas de bebé







Y la impresionante gorra con bola de discoteca. (Cara de pringao not included)


----------



## Ignatius (26 Feb 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>



Estás enfermo y lo sabes.


----------



## adrlana (26 Feb 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>




Esta imagen la utilizan las anorexicas en sus foros ..........


----------



## spamrakuen (26 Feb 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> Esta imagen la utilizan las anorexicas en sus foros ..........



¿Y que haces tu visitando ese tipo de antros?


----------



## adrlana (26 Feb 2009)

No he dicho que los visite. Pero se que los usan.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (26 Feb 2009)

Ignatius dijo:


> Estás enfermo y lo sabes.



Secundo la moción. Marlo no vuelvas a hacer eso. Loco_ivan se siente compungido después de ver esa foto


----------



## spamrakuen (26 Feb 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> No he dicho que los visite. Pero se que los usan.









Otra pelirroja en el foro?


----------



## Canuto (26 Feb 2009)




----------



## spamrakuen (26 Feb 2009)

Canuto dijo:


>



Jarl! O_O
Que miedorl! :::


----------



## Abraham (27 Feb 2009)




----------



## NiN (8 Mar 2009)




----------



## Dr. No (8 Mar 2009)

NiN dijo:


>



La mejor manera de guardar un secreto es haciendolo público. Nadie mostrará el menor interés.

P.D. Lástima que mi bunker está bajo el mar, sinó me "agenciaba" una de estas señales:


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (10 Mar 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gAfsSA6_GrE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gAfsSA6_GrE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Canuto (13 Mar 2009)

Esto si es prensa seria.


----------



## anonimus_infiltratus (20 Mar 2009)

Index of /~nvg/skoj/

aqui hay algunas de las cosas


----------



## Marlo (20 Mar 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Secundo la moción. Marlo no vuelvas a hacer eso. Loco_ivan se siente compungido después de ver esa foto


----------



## Marlo (20 Mar 2009)




----------



## Marlo (20 Mar 2009)




----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2009)

*Monster Family, WTF!*







En su contexto original:
UNWIGGED & UNPLUGGED

Si quereis más, los teneis en:
PhotoshopDisasters


----------



## antoniorrr (22 Mar 2009)

*de dónde son esas fotos?*

Hola!

esas fotos de fondo negro, como la del gato, tan potentes... de dónde són los originales' de qué página?

gracias y saluos, genial el hilo!



Y otra de un tipo que ha usado su ombligo cual ojete de gatete:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Abraham (23 Mar 2009)




----------



## Abraham (23 Mar 2009)

Este es curioso, y en Alemania deberían haberlo visto:


----------



## Abraham (23 Mar 2009)




----------



## Marlo (24 Mar 2009)

Brutal...


----------



## Abraham (24 Mar 2009)

Marlo dijo:


> Brutal...



Brutal porque según está la bicha te agarrabas a las asas del amor y sin bajarla de la mesita esa le hacías una prospección, ¿eh, pirata?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2009)




----------



## Abraham (24 Mar 2009)




----------



## Abraham (24 Mar 2009)




----------



## Abraham (24 Mar 2009)




----------



## Abraham (25 Mar 2009)

Alta tecnología en desmantelamiento de minas antipersona:


----------



## chris9030 (25 Mar 2009)

Me parto con éste......


----------



## Abraham (25 Mar 2009)

chris9030 dijo:


> Me parto con éste.....



Joder qué bueno lo del Flash 

Este siguiente sí que es un auténtico WTF, y de los que dan mal rollo:


----------



## Topo estepario (25 Mar 2009)

Abraham dijo:


> Joder qué bueno lo del Flash
> 
> Este siguiente sí que es un auténtico WTF, y de los que dan mal rollo:



Joder..........


----------



## joseph_mary (25 Mar 2009)

Un anuncio de pan de los 80....Para que luego digan que aquella época fue la mejor...


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a9O2ZTDbJNo&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a9O2ZTDbJNo&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## antoniorrr (26 Mar 2009)

*Mi primer motivacional*

Lápices de colores


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Abr 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NlLNo6hQsqc&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NlLNo6hQsqc&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Abraham (2 Abr 2009)




----------



## antoniorrr (2 Abr 2009)

*wtf!*

hay gente que está muy mal


----------



## Abraham (2 Abr 2009)




----------



## Abraham (2 Abr 2009)




----------



## Abraham (2 Abr 2009)




----------



## adrlana (2 Abr 2009)

jojojo este es mortal


----------



## Abraham (2 Abr 2009)




----------



## Abraham (3 Abr 2009)




----------



## Abraham (3 Abr 2009)




----------



## Abraham (3 Abr 2009)




----------



## Abraham (3 Abr 2009)

Y vosotros, madmaxistas, no olvidéis llevar a vuestros mochuelos a este campamento de verano, donde les enseñarán cosas realmente útiles para sobrevivir al colapso de la civilización:


----------



## Promotor alucinado (3 Abr 2009)

:


----------



## Abraham (3 Abr 2009)

Traducción: un vecino ha plantado un pino en la papelera que la comunidad ha destinado para la publicidad que les buzonean.

¿Dónde decía Coto que vivía? XD

Yo pagaría algo de dinero si me dejan fotocopiarme el libro de actas. Quiero leer más.

Y si fuera del CNI, haría la lectura de las obras completas de este señor una asignatura obligatoria para criptógrafos y semióticos.


----------



## Dr. No (3 Abr 2009)

Un WtF pre-Internet


----------



## Promotor alucinado (3 Abr 2009)

Abraham dijo:


> Traducción: un vecino ha plantado un pino en la papelera que la comunidad ha destinado para la publicidad que les buzonean.
> 
> ¿Dónde decía Coto que vivía? XD
> 
> ...




La forma en que se expresa el del cartel me recuerda a Expuro.....


----------



## adrlana (3 Abr 2009)

Promotor alucinado dijo:


> :



esto lo escribe el portero de aqui no hay quien viva,no?


----------



## Ignatius (4 Abr 2009)

El cartel es por lo menos de portero nivel catedrático.
A mí me recuerda a la forma de expresarse de Toxeiro.


----------



## adrlana (4 Abr 2009)

para ignatius


----------



## snafu (4 Abr 2009)

creo que es esto


----------



## adrlana (4 Abr 2009)

este lo cambiaria por "inutiles" por que no todas las tias conducimos mal,ni todos los tios conducen bien.


----------



## adrlana (4 Abr 2009)




----------



## Ignatius (4 Abr 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> para ignatius



Gracias, mi novio me lo proporciona a granel.


----------



## Harold Alexander (7 Abr 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cNVTi7H0xB0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cNVTi7H0xB0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Harold Alexander (7 Abr 2009)




----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (7 Abr 2009)




----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (7 Abr 2009)




----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (7 Abr 2009)




----------



## Abraham (7 Abr 2009)

Jojojojo lo de las tías meando de pie no tiene desperdicio.

Soluciones para problemas que no existen.

Por cierto, el tipo ese del pelo raro, me suena un huevo de haber visto ese dibujo en la tele o algo, pero no lo acabo de ubicar. ¿Qué es?


----------



## hugolp (7 Abr 2009)

Abraham dijo:


> Jojojojo lo de las tías meando de pie no tiene desperdicio.
> 
> Soluciones para problemas que no existen.
> 
> Por cierto, el tipo ese del pelo raro, me suena un huevo de haber visto ese dibujo en la tele o algo, pero no lo acabo de ubicar. ¿Qué es?



Goku. Bola de Dragón.


----------



## terraenxebre (7 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Goku. Bola de Dragón.



es Satán, la serie es correcta


----------



## spamrakuen (7 Abr 2009)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


>



La bruja averia y un esbirro? :

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ts7UTyl3Ru0&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ts7UTyl3Ru0&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## luarca84 (7 Abr 2009)




----------



## luarca84 (7 Abr 2009)




----------



## Melocotonazo (7 Abr 2009)

Ese último es un why the fuck considerable.


----------



## Abraham (8 Abr 2009)

El del coche en el islote, alucinante. Pero Crumb es que es el WTF hecho comic. En fin...


----------



## burbujeitor (8 Abr 2009)

No lo he visto por ahí, un WTF animal. No sabía que los perros tenían pesadillas tan malas :

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/en8tW63MGKg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/en8tW63MGKg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (8 Abr 2009)

Este es más surrealista.

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NB1JO41Y2Lo&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NB1JO41Y2Lo&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (9 Abr 2009)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


.
..
.






.
















.

















.

















.

















.
















.




















.





















.




















.





















.




















.



















.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (9 Abr 2009)




----------



## antoniorrr (9 Abr 2009)

*what the fuck!?*

what the fuck!?


----------



## antoniorrr (9 Abr 2009)

*novatadas*

....................................


----------



## antoniorrr (9 Abr 2009)

*carnaval*

..............................


----------



## antoniorrr (9 Abr 2009)

*arte*

arte contemporáneo


----------



## Canuto (10 Abr 2009)

antoniorrr dijo:


> arte contemporáneo









Joder como sois ...ya cambio la fooootoooo....


----------



## Marlo (10 Abr 2009)




----------



## gañan (10 Abr 2009)

Lo de este foro no tiene nombre.Esto va a quedar grabado como las pinturas rupestres.Edito canuto vaya afoto te has colocao nenggggggggggggg.Vuelvo a editar ,encima en semana santa no tienes perdon de Dios.Tercera edicion ,yo creo que Calopez tiene que estar alucinando de lo que se puede llegar a ver aqui.


----------



## gañan (10 Abr 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>



Una imagen vale mas que un millon de palabras.


----------



## nam (10 Abr 2009)

burbujeitor dijo:


> No lo he visto por ahí, un WTF animal. No sabía que los perros tenían pesadillas tan malas :
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/en8tW63MGKg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/en8tW63MGKg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Casi me da un ataque de la risa, por dios que bueno!


----------



## gañan (10 Abr 2009)

Canuto dijo:


> Joder como sois ...ya cambio la fooootoooo....




Tengo guardada la original para la posteridad..............


----------



## hugolp (10 Abr 2009)

gañan dijo:


> Tengo guardada la original para la posteridad..............



Pues no.

Que era? vuelve a publicarla.


----------



## Canuto (10 Abr 2009)

gañan dijo:


> Tengo guardada la original para la posteridad..............



Me gustan las fotos de contenido "irreverente" duro.

Curiosamente no me atrae el porno duro ni fetichista extremo ni todo eso.


----------



## krako (10 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> Que era? vuelve a publicarla.



no, por diosssssssssssssss!!!!


----------



## Minicachalote (11 Abr 2009)

Yo tb tengo curiosidad pero con una descripcion de lo que salia mas que suficiente.


----------



## Marlo (11 Abr 2009)

gañan dijo:


> Lo de este foro no tiene nombre.Esto va a quedar grabado como las pinturas rupestres.Edito canuto vaya afoto te has colocao nenggggggggggggg.Vuelvo a editar ,encima en semana santa no tienes perdon de Dios.Tercera edicion ,yo creo que Calopez tiene que estar alucinando de lo que se puede llegar a ver aqui.



Y luego se quejan de que pongo tias en pelotas en veteranos...


----------



## Marlo (11 Abr 2009)




----------



## Men-Drug oh! (11 Abr 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>



Buuoooffffg...vicio antihistamínico, o se les han terminado los klinex.


----------



## Ignatius (11 Abr 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>



Eso en mi casa se llama enrollarse en plan cerdo.


----------



## hugolp (11 Abr 2009)

Ignatius dijo:


> Eso en mi casa se llama enrollarse en plan cerdo.



En tu casa sois muy raros.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (11 Abr 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>



Juoo juo....si se lo hace en un ojo la deja tuerta, este peazo oso amoroso.


----------



## Manguitos-y-Visera (11 Abr 2009)




----------



## Marlo (11 Abr 2009)

Ignatius dijo:


> Eso en mi casa se llama enrollarse en plan cerdo.



Eso pasa en tu casa en el horario infantil...


----------



## barullo (11 Abr 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> En tu casa sois muy raros.



En su casa lo que son es muy maricones...con perdón...


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (13 Abr 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3EhOuJ7g6z4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3EhOuJ7g6z4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (13 Abr 2009)




----------



## Canuto (17 Abr 2009)




----------



## antoniorrr (17 Abr 2009)

ejejejejejej, muy buena




Canuto dijo:


> Joder como sois ...ya cambio la fooootoooo....


----------



## Topo estepario (17 Abr 2009)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3EhOuJ7g6z4&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3EhOuJ7g6z4&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Dioss.... lo que daría porque un concursante de factor X hiciera eso en un casting con el puto gordo


----------



## Marlo (18 Abr 2009)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Dioss.... lo que daría porque un concursante de factor X hiciera eso en un casting con el puto gordo



Melafo a la presentadora de Factor X


----------



## Topo estepario (18 Abr 2009)

Marlo dijo:


> Melafo a la presentadora de Factor X



No te jode...


----------



## adrlana (18 Abr 2009)




----------



## adrlana (18 Abr 2009)




----------



## antoniorrr (18 Abr 2009)

.................


----------



## antoniorrr (18 Abr 2009)

.....................


----------



## adrlana (22 Abr 2009)




----------



## Cygnus Saint (23 Abr 2009)

La última foto de esa serie es fake.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (23 Abr 2009)

La del pulpo en el nabo?.


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Abr 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BjUwg7fFZiY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BjUwg7fFZiY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Abraham (23 Abr 2009)

¿El Getafe iba empatado con el Madrid, tiene la oportunidad de lanzar un penalty, y lo tira a lo Panenka?

No me jodas 

En la próxima concentración del equipo le van a hacer esto:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OCLN4_57i-o&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OCLN4_57i-o&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## unmediocremas (23 Abr 2009)

Abraham dijo:


> ¿El Getafe iba empatado con el Madrid, tiene la oportunidad de lanzar un penalty, y lo tira a lo Panenka?
> 
> No me jodas



Lo hizo, la verdad es que tiene su mérito, lástima que falló, si le hubiera salido bien lo habrían recordado durante años.


----------



## adrlana (23 Abr 2009)

*mi culo abre a las 6*

Dedicado a nuestro queridisimo ignatius


----------



## Topo estepario (23 Abr 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> ....



impresionante :


----------



## Cygnus Saint (23 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Lo hizo, la verdad es que tiene su mérito, lástima que falló, si le hubiera salido bien lo habrían recordado durante años.



Ya te digo!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F7Q7QEl0ppU&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F7Q7QEl0ppU&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## adrlana (23 Abr 2009)




----------



## adrlana (23 Abr 2009)

ignatius explícanos.....


----------



## adrlana (23 Abr 2009)

Dedicado a los misoginos


----------



## adrlana (23 Abr 2009)




----------



## adrlana (23 Abr 2009)

http://failblog.org/2008/08/31/baby-fail


----------



## Mancini (23 Abr 2009)

unmediocremas dijo:


> Lo hizo, la verdad es que tiene su mérito, lástima que falló, si le hubiera salido bien lo habrían recordado durante años.



Fallando también será recordado durante años.


----------



## Minicachalote (23 Abr 2009)

adrlana dijo:


>



Joder el tio tiene que tener unas piernas de acero el indurain un mierda a su lado.


----------



## antoniorrr (23 Abr 2009)

..................


----------



## antoniorrr (23 Abr 2009)

.......................


----------



## Canuto (23 Abr 2009)




----------



## Alexandros (8 May 2009)

Up a este hilo cojonudo. Disfrutenlos con salud.


*DROJADOS​*
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hZNiUSWvy60&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hZNiUSWvy60&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


*ALIEN BABY*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VZFcH0srTRU&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VZFcH0srTRU&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" 
allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



*TUMOR MAN*


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PQpPeMGQv90&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PQpPeMGQv90&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (8 May 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mHkdRwiolbY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mHkdRwiolbY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ignatius (9 May 2009)

Alexandros dijo:


> Up a este hilo cojonudo. Disfrutenlos con salud.
> 
> *ALIEN BABY*
> 
> ...



Esto... qué coño es???

Por cierto, atención al comentario en el youtube:

why is it that most of the babies that look like that are over there and that type of country and stuff i mean it doesn't happen over in the u.s.a or anything but wow......what is happending over there.. and btw for the comment were is god....*god didn't do this he creates how the person is gonna be the female body is what transforms it somehow ......god is not the cause of this* just to let u know


----------



## spamrakuen (15 May 2009)




----------



## Man (16 May 2009)

La pudredumbre japanida es muy importante para la sociedad.

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4263/pudredumbre.jpg (la imagen es demasiado grande y no me apetece empequeñecerla)


----------



## spamrakuen (16 May 2009)

Man dijo:


> La pudredumbre japanida es muy importante para la sociedad.
> 
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4263/pudredumbre.jpg (la imagen es demasiado grande y no me apetece empequeñecerla)



Peor son estos juguetes...
avionsete

Respecto a las perversiones de los japos;
http://www.hawaii.edu/PCSS/online_artcls/pornography/prngrphy_rape_jp.html



> A pesar de la ausencia de evidencia, persiste el mito de que la abundancia de material sexualmente explícito invariablemente conduce a la abundancia de actividad sexual y eventualmente a la violanción (e.g., Liebert, Neale, & Davison, 1973). De hecho, los datos que nosotros reportamos y revisamos sugieren lo contrario. Christensen (1990) afirma que para probar que la pornografía que existe conduzca a los delitos sexuales debemos al menos encontrar una correlación temporal entre los dos. La usencia de de una correlación positiva en nuestras investigaciones, y en otros resultados, sobre un incremento en la pornografía existente y la incidencia de violaciones u otros delitos sexuales, es evidencia de primera mano acerca de que esa relación no existe. Pero objetivamente requiere adicionalmente de una pregunta tradicional: "¿El uso de la pornografía previene o reduce los delitos sexuales?" Ambas preguntas llevan a hipótesis que, a lo largo de amplios periodos, han sido probadas en Dinamarca, Suecia, Alemania Occidental y ahora en Japón. De hecho, de nuestros datos de Japón, de la misma manera que fue evidente para Kutchinsky (1994), de sus investigaciones en Europa y Escandinavia, existe el dato de que un incremento de materiales sexualmente explícitos, a lo largo de muchos años, no puede ser correlacionado con el incremento en las violaciones u otros delitos sexuales. En cambio, *en el caso de Japón ha ocurrido una disminución en los delitos sexuales*.



Milton Diamond & Uchiyama Ayako. “Pornography, Rape and Sex Crimes in Japan”, International Journal of Law and Psychiatry, 1999.


----------



## truji (18 May 2009)

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" id="gtembed" width="480" height="392">	<param name="allow******Access" value="sameDomain" /> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /> <param name="movie" value="http://www.gametrailers.com/remote_wrap.php?mid=49346"/><param name="quality" value="high" /> <embed src="http://www.gametrailers.com/remote_wrap.php?mid=49346" swLiveConnect="true" name="gtembed" align="middle" allow******Access="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="true" quality="high" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="392"></embed> </object>


----------



## Canuto (19 May 2009)

Creo que me voy a bajar todas las peliculas de ricky oh.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lbzbyg3olQI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lbzbyg3olQI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Man (19 May 2009)

Canuto dijo:


> Creo que me voy a bajar todas las peliculas de ricky oh.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lbzbyg3olQI&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lbzbyg3olQI&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Solo tiene una pelicula. Se llama "La historia de Ricky" y es una pelicula un tanto gore como ya habeis podido comprobar. Desde el principio es la caña, me rei como nunca. Aunque la peli parezca de coña esta basado en un Manga igual de ridiculo. 

Si quereis ver la peli no veais el video, contiene gran parte de las cosas graciosas, pero hay muchas otras que no han metido.


----------



## Lone Star (19 May 2009)




----------



## Lone Star (19 May 2009)

Otro más


----------



## gumsol (20 May 2009)

Man dijo:


> Solo tiene una pelicula. Se llama "La historia de Ricky" y es una pelicula un tanto gore como ya habeis podido comprobar. Desde el principio es la caña, me rei como nunca. Aunque la peli parezca de coña esta basado en un Manga igual de ridiculo.
> 
> Si quereis ver la peli no veais el video, contiene gran parte de las cosas graciosas, pero hay muchas otras que no han metido.



El manga estaba bien, y el anime (dos ovas) estaba mejor que la película.


----------



## joseph_mary (20 May 2009)




----------



## Mr.Kaplan (20 May 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VkhQZNHcxmE&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VkhQZNHcxmE&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (28 May 2009)

Hilo legendario en forocoches

inde******ible

http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1329564


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (29 May 2009)

viejo, pero me ha encantado el video

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHH-6ZQktRQ&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NHH-6ZQktRQ&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (31 May 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/giS2UAaKFK8&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/giS2UAaKFK8&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Canuto (12 Jun 2009)

No lo he puesto en el hilo de FAIL porque parece que esta tía está contenta con el resultado.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (16 Jun 2009)

Friki rockers nipones aderezado con un grupo modernoso europeo. Un WTF de manual.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GwcaQ3qJ88U&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GwcaQ3qJ88U&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dr. No (16 Jul 2009)

Caida del IBEX








Fuente Original: El IBEX se desploma, literalmente un 100% | WTF? Microsiervos


----------



## Alexandros (1 Ago 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NQLqqAPLrWc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NQLqqAPLrWc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Mr. Batty (7 Ago 2009)

Le cierran un puesto de limonada a una niña de 8 años en California POR NO TENER LICENCIA. ¿¿¿Pero WTF???

California city shuts down girl's lemonade stand | McClatchy

Tulare put squeeze on girl's lemonade stand - Local - fresnobee.com


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Ago 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgrKLjoWcbs&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zgrKLjoWcbs&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (12 Ago 2009)




----------



## truji (26 Ago 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/86wKWjvUD50&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/86wKWjvUD50&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Lamar_borrado (26 Ago 2009)




----------



## joseph_mary (26 Ago 2009)

truji dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/86wKWjvUD50&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/86wKWjvUD50&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Conocía este, pero el que has puesto tu es la caña, jajaja

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9hcElGydzb8&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9hcElGydzb8&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## truji (26 Ago 2009)

joseph_mary dijo:


> Conocía este, pero el que has puesto tu es la caña, jajaja
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9hcElGydzb8&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9hcElGydzb8&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Ver pag24


----------



## antoniorrr (26 Ago 2009)

*curioso*

[QUOTE=Lamar;1940290


----------



## joseph_mary (27 Ago 2009)

truji dijo:


> Ver pag24



jaja...ok, no lo había visto. 

Me llegó por mail :o


----------



## kalapa (27 Ago 2009)




----------



## La burbuja mecánica (27 Ago 2009)

<object width="560" height="340">
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rFG1CwlGSBY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Ignatius (28 Ago 2009)

joseph_mary dijo:


> Conocía este, pero el que has puesto tu es la caña, jajaja
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9hcElGydzb8&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9hcElGydzb8&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Diooooosss absolutamente geniales los dos videos, por lo absurdo y por el rollito gay que destilan.


----------



## Alexandros (19 Sep 2009)

Supuestamente hombre muere emculado por caballo. Muy fuerte.


Sorry ... Two Guys One Horse only once every 60 minutes


----------



## spamrakuen (22 Sep 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M7mr7CK7zEk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M7mr7CK7zEk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Manguitos-y-Visera (22 Sep 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M7mr7CK7zEk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M7mr7CK7zEk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



jejeje como lo vea la Aído le da un yuyu...


----------



## spamrakuen (23 Sep 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oiNaadVOQEM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oiNaadVOQEM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## adrlana (23 Sep 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zvdDNO6BvLY&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zvdDNO6BvLY&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ForrestGump (25 Sep 2009)

fail ? wtf ?






De que será ?

Próxima parada Spain1 

Próxima parada Spain2


----------



## truji (1 Oct 2009)

WTF girls:


----------



## truji (1 Oct 2009)




----------



## truji (1 Oct 2009)




----------



## Marlo (19 Oct 2009)




----------



## Carnivale (19 Oct 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>



Ese hilo güeno, güeno, del paragüeno del Fifa 11 de forocoches. Me parto.


----------



## Marlo (19 Oct 2009)




----------



## Volem TV3 a Alacant (20 Oct 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>



El colega me ha recordado a la mítica "Pareja basura". La serie original se llamaba Bottom y, como no, era inglesa.

Saludos.


----------



## hugolp (20 Oct 2009)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BO2rW1alVv8&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BO2rW1alVv8&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (20 Oct 2009)

Joder... no frena ni tras el impacto... :


----------



## Marlo (20 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Joder... no frena ni tras el impacto... :



Uyyyyyyyy!... el peatón a cambiarse de gayumbos y a echar lotería, está de suerte...


----------



## Almeida (20 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Joder... no frena ni tras el impacto... :



Mirad, el bus tenía una cámara dentro 

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BMVe5SNndk8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BMVe5SNndk8&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (23 Oct 2009)

*Kids guide to the internet:
*
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cU8O9xPsg8I&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cU8O9xPsg8I&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Marlo (26 Oct 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HAaXQV4snbM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HAaXQV4snbM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Obi (27 Oct 2009)




----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Oct 2009)

.........................


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (3 Nov 2009)

¿Alguien conoce a Edgar?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b89CnP0Iq30&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b89CnP0Iq30&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Pues ahora viene lo WTF. El video de los güevos se hace famoso en América, dios sabrá por qué, con miles de versiones. Incluso una con un anuncio de GALLETAS EMPERADOR

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IwyNPo5lE-Y&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IwyNPo5lE-Y&hl=es&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

En fin, cosas de la Internete.


----------



## gorgias1976 (3 Nov 2009)

La versión street fighter es insuperable:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gEIQKaqunYk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gEIQKaqunYk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (3 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fF4MX0N9lnM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fF4MX0N9lnM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Tuttle (4 Nov 2009)




----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

Se pasan bastante.


----------



## Antiparras (4 Nov 2009)

ondia puta, me acabo de encontrar este hilo, vaya panzada a reir. Bueno ya que estamos os pongo una foto del arbol de navidad que estoy montando para este año, es un poco lonchafinista...


----------



## currigrino (4 Nov 2009)

Antiparras dijo:


> ondia puta, me acabo de encontrar este hilo, vaya panzada a reir. Bueno ya que estamos os pongo una foto del arbol de navidad que estoy montando para este año, es un poco lonchafinista...



Para ser lonchafinista debería ser una pila del mercadona. :rolleye:


Edito para agradeceros a todos el haber recordado gracias al hilo el portal Cibercerdo, al cual hacía varios años que no entraba.


----------



## Antiparras (4 Nov 2009)

currigrino dijo:


> Para ser lonchafinista debería ser una pila del mercadona. :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Edito para agradeceros a todos el haber recordado gracias al hilo el portal Cibercerdo, al cual hacía varios años que no entraba.



Dudo que una pila hacendado me aguante hasta la noche de reyes


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2009)

2. Síntomas de miopía:

Ve mal de lejos
Guiña los ojos
Se acerca a la TV
Se acerca a los textos
No ve bien la pizarra
Le gusta leer pero no percibe la falta de iluminación
En ocasiones sufre dolores de cabeza
Le puede pedir al profesor que le coloque en las primeras filas
*Suelen ser buenos estudiantes* 
(Estos no saben lo que dicen).





Sacado de aquí: ENFERMEDADES VISUALES MÁS FRECUENTES


----------



## gorgias1976 (4 Nov 2009)

Antiparras dijo:


> Dudo que una pila hacendado me aguante hasta la noche de reyes



Jodo amigo, con lo que vale esa pila te compras el arbol de navidad usb de dealextreme 8:


----------



## luarca84 (4 Nov 2009)

*Un hombre resulta herido al caer de un cuarto piso durante un simulacro*



Un hombre ha resultado hoy herido al caer desde un cuarto piso de un hotel de San Sebastián cuando participaba en un simulacro en el que se probaba un nuevo sistema de evacuación de incendios que ha fallado. Los hechos han ocurrido poco antes de las once de la mañana cuando iba a efectuarse el primero de los tres simulacros previstos por los inventores de este nuevo sistema de evacuación, llamado A.M.S.P.I, consistente en desalojar a una persona desde la ventana de un edificio descolgándose por un cable sujeto a un arnés.


----------



## adrlana (4 Nov 2009)

al hilo de las cosas de navidad y buscando por internet...me he encontrado esto..... una decoracion muuy navideña:


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Nov 2009)




----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (8 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EA1iofeM_6k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EA1iofeM_6k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MwtdE8tqmJI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MwtdE8tqmJI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Nov 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EA1iofeM_6k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EA1iofeM_6k&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MwtdE8tqmJI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MwtdE8tqmJI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Estos japos.... Nos llevan decadas de ventaja... 8:

(pd. creo que es un juego hentai [porno])


----------



## Kirot (8 Nov 2009)

He visto una carta de magic con el presidente de Rusia? ÑOL


----------



## Curitiba (8 Nov 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> (pd. creo que es un juego hentai [porno])



Se te ve informao.


----------



## Topo estepario (8 Nov 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BO2rW1alVv8&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BO2rW1alVv8&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>



No veas la que lió el colega...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T-GMnLFvjBM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T-GMnLFvjBM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## hugolp (8 Nov 2009)

Y parecía para niños :8:

<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7vg8AYVCMQ&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7vg8AYVCMQ&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Freeman (9 Nov 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Y parecía para niños :8:
> 
> <object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7vg8AYVCMQ&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/P7vg8AYVCMQ&hl=en&fs=1&hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>



No te voy a preguntar cómo llegaste a dar hasta ese video ::...


----------



## Aldarius (9 Nov 2009)

. . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`\.


----------



## Kirot (9 Nov 2009)

WTF  
¡Que hagan propaganda de coños también!


----------



## Kirot (10 Nov 2009)




----------



## Almeida (10 Nov 2009)




----------



## hugolp (10 Nov 2009)

Freeman dijo:


> No te voy a preguntar cómo llegaste a dar hasta ese video ::...



Pues estaba en la portada de Reddit. Se ve que es de la televisón belga.


----------



## Freeman (16 Nov 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Pues estaba en la portada de Reddit. Se ve que es de la televisón belga.



jaja, ok; joer, qué raritos que son estos belgas ::

Aunque no mucho más que los japos :


----------



## spamrakuen (29 Nov 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XC73PHdQX04&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XC73PHdQX04&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mPh12Q7cpeE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mPh12Q7cpeE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Aldarius (3 Dic 2009)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9VDvgL58h_Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9VDvgL58h_Y&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (4 Dic 2009)

Hay gente que está fatal
<object width="425" height="350">
</param>
</param><embed src="http://tu.tv/tutvweb.swf?kpt=aHR0cDovL3d3dy50dS50di92aWRlb3Njb2RpL2MvdS9jdWxvLWRlLWxpamEteGQuZmx2&xtp=686289" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (4 Dic 2009)

Nos van a desplumar, de momento están ensayando con pollos.

<object width="450" height="370">
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/b6d_1258598506" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Dic 2009)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://zappinternet.com/v/cowXmeBqeT" height="350" width="425"><param name="FlashVars" value="allowFullScreen=true"></param><param name="movie" value="http://zappinternet.com/v/cowXmeBqeT"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param></object>


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (21 Dic 2009)

Una frikada: Proyector R2-D2

<object width="425" height="344">
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nJsaeFYPuOg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Kirot (22 Dic 2009)

Le pone extensiones a su bebé para que se parezca a Beyoncé | strambotic


----------



## Amstrad (22 Dic 2009)

Kirot dijo:


> Le pone extensiones a su bebé para que se parezca a Beyoncé | strambotic



jojojo parece un troll!


----------



## Kirot (22 Dic 2009)

No se si es más lol que wtf.


----------



## Ignatius (28 Dic 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YC1CUl4XcZc&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YC1CUl4XcZc&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## adrlana (28 Dic 2009)

Joder,no puede ni hablar de lo gordo que esta.


Le ha dado un ataque bulimico o que?


----------



## Marlo (29 Dic 2009)




----------



## Marlo (29 Dic 2009)




----------



## Marlo (29 Dic 2009)




----------



## Majadero (29 Dic 2009)

Ignatius dijo:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YC1CUl4XcZc&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YC1CUl4XcZc&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Joder la grasa ya se le va al pelo y todo! :8:


----------



## federicoterron (29 Dic 2009)

Marlo dijo:


>



Ignatius, cual eres de los tres? ienso:


----------



## Ignatius (29 Dic 2009)

federicoterron dijo:


> Ignatius, cual eres de los tres? ienso:



Pues... el que hace la foto.
Si yo desde que tengo novio me he vuelto un estrecho.


----------



## Tuttle (7 Ene 2010)

Pagafantismo marital en estado extremo:


----------



## Kirot (8 Ene 2010)

WTF
<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ros73m7xBRA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ros73m7xBRA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
LOOOOOOOOOL

PD: Por lo visto esto es bastante común en la especie ::
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsyoa8TUgoY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWjiiPMswUU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nkcsb1qIBs
A menos que sea el mismo vídeo desde otros ángulos.


----------



## PEPITO DE TERNERA (8 Ene 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uoKZhaigLQA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uoKZhaigLQA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Paisaje (8 Ene 2010)

mlf a las dos


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (22 Ene 2010)

Yoga WTF

<object width="500" height="405">
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y7ZjdxuH3bE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>

<object width="500" height="405">
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7nxoMYMX4Vg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## Lone Star (22 Ene 2010)

Kirot dijo:


> WTF
> <object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ros73m7xBRA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ros73m7xBRA&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
> LOOOOOOOOOL
> 
> ...



Claramente, esta morsa es un forero medio.


----------



## Tuttle (23 Ene 2010)




----------



## Amstrad (25 Ene 2010)




----------



## Amstrad (25 Ene 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Ignatius (12 Feb 2010)

Los lunes al sol.
Las pollas al sol.


----------



## Ignatius (12 Feb 2010)

Amstrad dijo:


> Spoiler



Una forma como cualquier otra de vencer el nuncafollismo.


----------



## Ignatius (12 Feb 2010)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


> Yoga WTF
> 
> <object width="500" height="405">
> </param>
> ...



Qué guapooooooooo
Ese tío es que no tiene intestinos o qué??
Cómo se llega a hacer eso??


----------



## barullo (12 Feb 2010)

Mira, como en la guarderia a veces...


----------



## burbujeitor (28 Feb 2010)

Uno que no conocía, parece bastante viejo, pero me ha gustado... Sobre curas, hermanos y fantasmas en la Castilla profunda:

Fantasmas... - audios divertidos - audios variados | elRellano.com


----------



## Marlo (18 Mar 2010)




----------



## adrlana (18 Mar 2010)

Xoankar dijo:


> Mira, como en la guarderia a veces...



lo mejor es el nombre, en el paquete pone "constructor"


----------



## Topo estepario (4 Abr 2010)




----------



## Almeida (4 Abr 2010)

Topo estepario dijo:


>



Quién es el de la espada? R6L?


----------



## Topo estepario (4 Abr 2010)

Almeida dijo:


> Quién es el de la espada? R6L?



cabe la posibilidad... pero me he quedado tan estupefacto al ver este estremecedor documento que ni me lo había aplanteado


----------



## Rafa_ (5 Abr 2010)




----------



## Rafa_ (5 Abr 2010)




----------



## Rafa_ (5 Abr 2010)




----------



## Troll (6 Abr 2010)

Una guardería infantil en Burgos.

Aun no sé que están haciendo Bambi y Tambor, pero parece sucio...


----------



## Tuttle (6 Abr 2010)




----------



## papores (6 Abr 2010)

Tuttle dijo:


>



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:.

ja ja ja que bueno, lapsus de los publicistas ?????? yo creo que esta hecho mas que aposta


----------



## Marlo (6 Abr 2010)

papores dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:.
> 
> ja ja ja que bueno, lapsus de los publicistas ?????? yo creo que esta hecho mas que aposta



Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que anuncian un lubricante te puedes apostar lo que quieras a que es a propósito.


----------



## Abraham (6 Abr 2010)

Marlo dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que anuncian un lubricante te puedes apostar lo que quieras a que es a propósito.



Y da gracias a que han seleccionado una hilera de bolardos y no de farolas. Los anunciantes de lubricantes no suelen ser sutiles.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UJ6j7fGPtDE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UJ6j7fGPtDE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## papores (6 Abr 2010)

Marlo dijo:


> Hombre, teniendo en cuenta que anuncian un lubricante te puedes apostar lo que quieras a que es a propósito.



toma owned pa mi por no molestarme en leer la letra pequeña (seré tonto)


----------



## Abraham (6 Abr 2010)

La página de PornFail es una mina de situaciones dantescas


----------



## Topo estepario (7 Abr 2010)

Pero qué cojones...!!!! ::


wtf aquí


----------



## Marlo (8 Abr 2010)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Pero qué cojones...!!!! ::
> 
> 
> wtf aquí



::::::::


----------



## Intruso (8 Abr 2010)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Pero qué cojones...!!!! ::
> 
> 
> wtf aquí



¡Joder! Nunca debí acceder a ese enlace... :: :: ::


----------



## Tuttle (8 Abr 2010)

Algo light para digerir a la gorda
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MVV_HXtEbLo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MVV_HXtEbLo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Muska_borrado (8 Abr 2010)

Tuttle dijo:


> Algo light para digerir a la gorda



Pues tienes para rato ::


----------



## Mr. Batty (9 Abr 2010)

++++++++++++++


----------



## Tuttle (15 Abr 2010)

:::XX:


----------



## spamrakuen (15 Abr 2010)

Tuttle dijo:


> :::XX:



I spilled milk on my sisters underwear? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Tuttle (18 Abr 2010)




----------



## Ignatius (18 Abr 2010)

Tuttle dijo:


> Algo light para digerir a la gorda
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MVV_HXtEbLo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MVV_HXtEbLo&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Joder qué monoooo.
Sólo le falta hablar.


----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (19 Abr 2010)




----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (19 Abr 2010)




----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (19 Abr 2010)




----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (19 Abr 2010)




----------



## yojan (19 Abr 2010)

No puedo poner sólo una. Pongo el enlace:

Taringa! - Fotos Antiguas - Muy Frikis!

Bueno, pongo un par:


----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (19 Abr 2010)




----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (19 Abr 2010)




----------



## Tuttle (19 Abr 2010)

Ignatius dijo:


> Joder qué monoooo.
> Sólo le falta hablar.



Ahora en versión reloaded...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gZy2I8csVQU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gZy2I8csVQU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (19 Abr 2010)

yojan dijo:


> No puedo poner sólo una. Pongo el enlace:
> 
> Taringa! - Fotos Antiguas - Muy Frikis!
> 
> Bueno, pongo un par:



A destacar una foto de las miembras del Ejército de Salvación, Liga por la Decencia o mamarrachada por el estilo que es una de las mayores ironías gráficas que he visto en toda mi vida


----------



## El Secretario (19 Abr 2010)

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img88.imageshack.us/i/facepalmtres.jpg/'><img src='http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/6555/facepalmtres.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## Tisdale (19 Abr 2010)

yo no compraría aquí...


----------



## Tuttle (19 Abr 2010)




----------



## Pepe_hipotecado (19 Abr 2010)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


> A destacar una foto de las miembras del Ejército de Salvación, Liga por la Decencia o mamarrachada por el estilo que es una de las mayores ironías gráficas que he visto en toda mi vida



anda que no tienen valor las pájaras... lo que están haciendo es incitar a la bebida directamente !!! me meto antes un lingotazo que verme obligado a besar a cualquiera de las interfectas estas


----------



## Tuttle (21 Abr 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_a5Mvw0j1rY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_a5Mvw0j1rY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Marlo (3 May 2010)




----------



## Tuttle (13 Jun 2010)

<object width="400" height="270"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allow******access" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=6036644&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=6036644&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" width="400" height="270"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/6036644">Major Lazer "Pon De Floor" ft. VYBZ Kartel, Afro Jack. Directed by Eric Wareheim</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/downtownmusic">Downtown Music</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>







Como dicen en reddit, su traje de invisibilidad debe de haberle fallado.


----------



## Pinone (13 Jun 2010)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Tuttle (14 Jun 2010)




----------



## adrlana (14 Jun 2010)

para que luego digais que nos ocultan informacion.... mirad estos como detallan.


----------



## adrlana (14 Jun 2010)

tipical spanish


----------



## adrlana (14 Jun 2010)

uni_b_ersidad de _h_españa, sie_n_pre a su servi_s_io









los valencianos, que me digan, igual es su idioma prueba se escribe con "V"


----------



## adrlana (14 Jun 2010)

los panes y los peces del jamon.


----------



## adrlana (14 Jun 2010)

baño multiracial.


----------



## adrlana (14 Jun 2010)

la importancia de la estructuracion en un texto.............


----------



## adrlana (14 Jun 2010)

del creador de las chanclas hechas con pieles de niños, llega ahora.............. 








malditos infanticidas!


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (14 Jun 2010)

moncton dijo:


>



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Joder, :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Pinone (14 Jun 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zq5-6PkVGCg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zq5-6PkVGCg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## adrlana (21 Jun 2010)

si que es buena la seleccion española eh....21 a 0


----------



## Yeyanbi (22 Jun 2010)

adrlana dijo:


> si que es buena la seleccion española eh....21 a 0



Riete tu de Portugal!


----------



## Marihuano Rajoy (23 Jun 2010)




----------



## Bartlett_borrado (23 Jun 2010)




----------



## Marlo (23 Jun 2010)

Bartlett dijo:


>



jo jo jo... esta es mas vieja que el fuego.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (27 Jun 2010)




----------



## Dr. No (1 Jul 2010)

Un elemento indispensable para el MADMAX:

"Cinta Americana:

Cinta adhesiva de malla recubierta de polietileno y adhesivo de caucho natural. Duradera y adaptable a superficies irregulares. Flexible y resistente al agua. Recomendada para su aplicación en montajes, flexografía, cierre de embalajes especiales, *centrales nucleares*... "

Visto en: Cinta Americana Power Forever | WTF? Microsiervos

Fuente Original: Miarco - Cinta Americana


----------



## Marlo (1 Jul 2010)

Dr. No dijo:


> Un elemento indispensable para el MADMAX:
> 
> "Cinta Americana:
> 
> ...



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DyJVMPhTFMI&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DyJVMPhTFMI&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
Nucelar, se dice nucelar...


----------



## Bartlett_borrado (1 Jul 2010)




----------



## spamrakuen (1 Jul 2010)

Bartlett dijo:


>



melafo a cuatro patas! ::


----------



## Curitiba (3 Jul 2010)

Japon como siempre innovando.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDnLuAIKNyo&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDnLuAIKNyo&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Pinone (3 Jul 2010)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Canuto (4 Jul 2010)

Que bonito es disfrutar de un partido de futbol



Pinone dijo:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Jul 2010)

Apoteosico... ::
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_c8yrdi__sQ&rel=0&color1=0x5&color2=0x5&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_c8yrdi__sQ&rel=0&color1=0x5&color2=0x5&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Ignatius (5 Jul 2010)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Apoteosico... ::



Pero eso... pero eso es....
UNA MIERDA!!!


----------



## Pinone (5 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rTwj1s2Bk0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rTwj1s2Bk0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bartlett_borrado (5 Jul 2010)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Apoteosico... ::
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_c8yrdi__sQ&rel=0&color1=0x5&color2=0x5&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_c8yrdi__sQ&rel=0&color1=0x5&color2=0x5&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Cabrón devuélveme mis 5 minutos.


----------



## vidarr (6 Jul 2010)

Pinone dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rTwj1s2Bk0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rTwj1s2Bk0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



:8:

Ahora entiendo las parodias de Little Britain...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhTIASwqg9E&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UhTIASwqg9E&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Pinone (15 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NixgpktVZdA&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NixgpktVZdA&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## MateAmargo (15 Jul 2010)

Pinone dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NixgpktVZdA&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NixgpktVZdA&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




yei, yei, yei, yeiiiiii !!!! ::

Autentico WTF este video ( ¿Por cierto, que mierda venden? ¿Navajas para suicidarse? ). A los japoneses no hay con que darles.





edit: Aparentemente no venden nada, es de una pelicula llamada "Tokyo gore police".


----------



## Capitán Walker (15 Jul 2010)

Pinone dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rTwj1s2Bk0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0rTwj1s2Bk0&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Esa sí que es una MILF...


----------



## Espartaco (15 Jul 2010)

Que jachondos los alemanes 

Y tambien los austriacos xD


----------



## Pinone (20 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1CHYPDfLt7Q&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1CHYPDfLt7Q&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (20 Jul 2010)

Pinone dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1CHYPDfLt7Q&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1CHYPDfLt7Q&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Esto que coño es? "Otras burbujas, la pelicula"? ::
A "starviewer production"?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (20 Jul 2010)

LiveLeak.com - National Anthem FAIL

pitufo negro canta el himno americano previamente tuneado por algun gracioso

tiene subtitulos asi que con que sepais leer inglis ya vais sobraos


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (21 Jul 2010)

<object width="640" height="385">
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uvFjrI4JJUE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> 

Hacen volar a un burro en parapente en Rusia.


----------



## Marlo (21 Jul 2010)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


> <object width="640" height="385">
> </param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uvFjrI4JJUE&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> Hacen volar a un burro en parapente en Rusia.


----------



## pepinox (21 Jul 2010)

Curitiba dijo:


> Japon como siempre innovando.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDnLuAIKNyo&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kDnLuAIKNyo&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



I + D + i en estado puro.


----------



## Pinone (29 Jul 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BymeLkZ7GqM&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BymeLkZ7GqM&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Puturrú de Fuá (30 Jul 2010)

No se si esta imagen está ya en el hilo, la acabo de ver y me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## Benditaliquidez (30 Jul 2010)

Puturrú de Fuá dijo:


> No se si esta imagen está ya en el hilo, la acabo de ver y me ha hecho gracia.



Jojojo, yo creo que los dos hijoputas de detrás están en el ajo...


----------



## cota (31 Jul 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6JIx6E0a8c[/YOUTUBE]
al abuelo de minuto 3.13 lo matan seguro....


----------



## pepinox (31 Jul 2010)

cota dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6JIx6E0a8c[/YOUTUBE]
> al abuelo de minuto 3.13 lo matan seguro....



Esto demuestra y certifica que la mafia georgiana SABE hacer fiestas en condiciones.

¡CARAJO BENDITO!


----------



## circodelia2 (31 Jul 2010)

Los georgianos son la leche, sobre todo por la forma peculiar en defender a sus mujeres.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-r0pVbk5AXo&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-r0pVbk5AXo&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Marlo (31 Jul 2010)

Benditaliquidez dijo:


> Jojojo, yo creo que los dos hijoputas de detrás están en el ajo...



Por la cara que gastan esos están detras hasta de lo de Kennedy.


----------



## Guardaespaldas (31 Jul 2010)

cota dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6JIx6E0a8c[/YOUTUBE]
> al abuelo de minuto 3.13 lo matan seguro....



Jajajaja, eso si que es una fiesta.....


----------



## Guardaespaldas (31 Jul 2010)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Los georgianos son la leche, sobre todo por la forma peculiar en defender a sus mujeres.
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-r0pVbk5AXo&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-r0pVbk5AXo&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



¿Eso es un comercial?

Debería estar prohibido.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (31 Jul 2010)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Los georgianos son la leche, sobre todo por la forma peculiar en defender a sus mujeres.
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-r0pVbk5AXo&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-r0pVbk5AXo&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Estos no son georgianos, son polacos. Al menos lo que está escrito está en polaco, no puedo oir lo que dicen porque no tengo tarjeta de sonido pero seguro que no son georgianos.


----------



## Curitiba (1 Ago 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f4CTCtmlTkQ&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f4CTCtmlTkQ&amp;hl=en_GB&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## circodelia2 (1 Ago 2010)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Estos no son georgianos,* son polacos*. Al menos lo que está escrito está en polaco, no puedo oir lo que dicen porque no tengo tarjeta de sonido pero seguro que no son georgianos.




Endeluego....qué bruticos son estos catalanes 8:





Wiedziałem, że to żart śledzić z gruzińskiego przyjaciela.


----------



## Ignatius (4 Ago 2010)

Prostituta y pañuelo | Dudas y preguntas | elmundo.es

PREGUNTA.- El otro día tuve una relación con una prostituta y la chica había tenido una relación con otro chico 30 minutos antes. El caso es que al acabar mi relación (siempre con condón), vi encima de la cama un pañuelo de papel mientras ella se lavaba y yo estaba tumbado después de la eyaculación y casi sin darme cuenta me quitó el condón la chica me puso el pañuelo encima del glande para secarme el líquido que me quedaba y ahora estoy preocupado. El pañuelo tenia mucha pinta de estar usado. ¿Tengo motivo para mi preocupación? No sé como de empapado estaba el pañuelo, ya que al tener yo el glande mojado no lo pude notar. También estoy agobiado pensando que ella lo hubiera usado tres minutos antes para secarse su vagina, pero eso es mera especulación, no llegué a verlo. ¿Hay posibilidad de que en ese tiempo transcurrido (dos minutos o 30 minutos), si el pañuelo estuviera empapado me haya pasado algo?¿Cuánto tiempo vive el virus en líquido pero fuera del cuerpo? Gracias por la labor que hacéis.

RESPUESTA.- 

La supervivencia del virus fuera del organismo es de unos minutos. La relación que usted comenta carece de riesgo de transmisión VIH.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (5 Ago 2010)

¡Vamos Schumacher! <object width="500" height="405">
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OteLjB7Z6Sc&hl=es_ES&fs=1?color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Ago 2010)

<object width="650" height="366"><param name="movie" value="http://ictv-tf-ec.indieclicktv.com/player/embed/97b1fda2ca43d6c29eaf63ed1ec347c6/4c570898a55dd/31/0/defaultPlayer-player.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://ictv-tf-ec.indieclicktv.com/player/embed/97b1fda2ca43d6c29eaf63ed1ec347c6/4c570898a55dd/31/0/defaultPlayer-player.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allow******access="always" width="650" height="366"></embed></object>


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (5 Ago 2010)

spamrakuen dijo:


> <object width="650" height="366">
> </param>
> </param>
> </param><embed src="http://ictv-tf-ec.indieclicktv.com/player/embed/97b1fda2ca43d6c29eaf63ed1ec347c6/4c570898a55dd/31/0/defaultPlayer-player.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allow******access="always" width="650" height="366"></embed></object>



Parece que no funciona insertar desde esa página. ¿Es el trailer de Spoon?
Un par de animaciones japonesas: Cat Shit One Apocalypse Meow Trailer Online
Y: ::::::

<object width="640" height="385">
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Wo-gGes6qig&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (5 Ago 2010)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


> Parece que no funciona insertar desde esa página.



A mi con Firefox si que me va. ienso:

Venga, lo pongo del yutub

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PIWXkxkbXVg&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PIWXkxkbXVg&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Canela (5 Ago 2010)

Venga ya que estamos en el hilo de WTF. Ya puse este video en otro hilo, pero aqui luce mejor creo ::

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJxxvsXzPT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pinone (6 Ago 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oRc8njN6C-E&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oRc8njN6C-E&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Invitator (9 Ago 2010)

¿Me puede explicar alguien lo que pretende esta tía?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I9lmvX00TLY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I9lmvX00TLY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Ago 2010)

Invitator dijo:


> ¿Me puede explicar alguien lo que pretende esta tía?



::

Debe ser una performance de mierda de esas.

Por cierto, mucho mas interesante observar al publico que observarla a ella.


----------



## element (9 Ago 2010)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ::
> 
> Debe ser una performance de mierda de esas.
> 
> Por cierto, mucho mas interesante observar al publico que observarla a ella.



alguna persona del publico está intentando disimular la rista.... no he podido ver el vido entero pq me moría de vergÜenza ajena.


----------



## Ignatius (9 Ago 2010)

Invitator dijo:


> ¿Me puede explicar alguien lo que pretende esta tía?



Está claro.
Esta zorra se cree especial, y como carece en absoluto de talento artístico, se inventa cualquier mierda para actuar delante de otros tarados que se creen que están asistiendo al nacimiento de una nueva forma de arte.

Así el círculo se cierra. Una panda de retrasados con nulo talento hacen el imbécil de forma que otra panda de gente aún más idiota les aplaude y dicen que valen mucho. Cuando son suficientes, se plantan en el ayuntamiento y piden una subvención, les ponen un local y cervezas subvencionadas. En fin, esto lo he visto yo con mis ojitos. 

Vergüenza da pasar por la puerta y verlos a todos bebiendo cerveza a punta pala y planeando la siguiente tomadura de pelo que les mantenga la subvención.

Cuando alguien con dos dedos de frente se atreve a decir que son una panda de botarates, ya salta el iluminado de turno diciendo que es un cerrado de mente sin perspectiva, que lo que pasa es que no está capacitado para entenderlo.


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Ago 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FavUpD_IjVY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FavUpD_IjVY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CampingGaz (9 Ago 2010)

spamrakuen dijo:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FavUpD_IjVY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FavUpD_IjVY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Creo que el tipo este comparte camello con cyriak:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ir4iAai1uUw&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ir4iAai1uUw&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

para mas WTF: Cyriak

Edito porque ambos videos son de cyriak xD


----------



## spamrakuen (9 Ago 2010)

CampingGaz dijo:


> Creo que el tipo este comparte camello con cyriak:



No comparte camello; es el mismo autor.


----------



## Desencantado (9 Ago 2010)

Invitator dijo:


> ¿Me puede explicar alguien lo que pretende esta tía?
> 
> <object width="280" height="185"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I9lmvX00TLY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I9lmvX00TLY&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="280" height="185"></embed></object>



Creo que ella es el ex-forero ********** (el de los cojones largos) enseñando a manipular el latún en su última conferencia ante la ausencia no justificada de Edward Hugh.


----------



## Curitiba (10 Ago 2010)

Ignatius dijo:


> Está claro.
> Esta zorra se cree especial, y como carece en absoluto de talento artístico



Pues para ser tan especial mira que tarda en abrir una jodida lata.


----------



## Don Pantunflo (10 Ago 2010)

Curitiba dijo:


> Pues para ser tan especial mira que tarda en abrir una jodida lata.



Es arte joder, no hay que verlo tan pragmatico ::


----------



## Pinone (11 Ago 2010)




----------



## Ignatius (11 Ago 2010)

Pinone dijo:


>



Jajajaja eso sí que es arte.
¿Cómo coño se hace eso? mira que tiene que ser difícil.


----------



## element (13 Ago 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-Wkp9Fbxao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pinone (16 Ago 2010)




----------



## Pinone (17 Ago 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KQ8Q7ek_2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pinone (18 Ago 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ocre0kXgvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MateAmargo (26 Ago 2010)

Autentico WTF.
La pagina no deja insertar vedeos, dejo el link.

WTF en el concierto - videos de humor - humor variado | elRellano.com


----------



## CampingGaz (26 Ago 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6exgWphS8q4?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6exgWphS8q4?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
Ahora vas y lo cascas


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (18 Sep 2010)

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://zappinternet.com/v/BiNdVigZor" height="496" width="600">

</object>
En ciclomotor a 135 Kmh


----------



## Lone Star (28 Sep 2010)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GHcuSaNVkjk&rel=0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GHcuSaNVkjk&rel=0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Kirot (20 Oct 2010)




----------



## spamrakuen (20 Oct 2010)

Kirot dijo:


>



Eso esta bien; que los tontos vayan identificados por la calle.


----------



## Starkiller (20 Oct 2010)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Eso esta bien; que los tontos vayan identificados por la calle.



En ese sentido, el papel social que hace la TontoBalance no tiene precio...


----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (20 Oct 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> En ese sentido, el papel social que hace la TontoBalance no tiene precio...



Sí, otra cosa es que quien se incluya en este catálogo de tontos usando un giliplacebo de ese calibre sea precisamente... la ministra de Sanidad, gñe ::


----------



## Kirot (24 Oct 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDoQaCDMtuo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DrOtis (25 Oct 2010)




----------



## DrOtis (25 Oct 2010)




----------



## Lone Star (27 Oct 2010)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LrxZblVUkMU&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LrxZblVUkMU&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>

::::::


----------



## Loco_Ivan (27 Oct 2010)

Lone Star dijo:


> ::::::



Ríete pero hay películas profesionales con peores efectos especiales.


----------



## Kirot (29 Oct 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOnUpBzlZUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rotovator (29 Oct 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9n5MgQ0iwLY?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9n5MgQ0iwLY?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (3 Nov 2010)

Éste para themis


----------



## Lamar_borrado (3 Nov 2010)




----------



## Marlo (3 Nov 2010)

¿¿Pero que es esa mierda del Reno??? ::


----------



## Lamar_borrado (4 Nov 2010)

Marlo dijo:


> ¿¿Pero que es esa mierda del Reno??? ::



Jojojojo. He _investigao_, tiene pinta de ser una muy buena mala película::

en el 1:20

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/135iPKr9tBM?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/135iPKr9tBM?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Marlo (4 Nov 2010)

Lamar dijo:


> Jojojojo. He _investigao_, tiene pinta de ser una muy buena mala película::



Vale... bajandola


----------



## Kirot (4 Nov 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-ECMTNcewI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Marlo (4 Nov 2010)

Kirot dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-ECMTNcewI[/YOUTUBE]



Subrealista...::


----------



## Lone Star (4 Nov 2010)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


> Éste para themis



Pedobear y hamijos.

Me parto el ojete.

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (5 Nov 2010)

ThinkGeek :: Horror Movie Shower Curtain & Bath Mat


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (5 Nov 2010)

Esto parece de cachondeo, ¿van todos drogados allí?

<object width="640" height="390">
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QESfEd180rQ&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object> <object width="640" height="390">
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MCTLlGPhDao&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Nov 2010)

rotovator dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9n5MgQ0iwLY?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9n5MgQ0iwLY?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



LOL ::


----------



## lagartijaliano (5 Nov 2010)

One Nation Earth - Official Site


----------



## Marlo (5 Nov 2010)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


> Esto parece de cachondeo, ¿van todos drogados allí?



Pobre burro...:


----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (5 Nov 2010)

::


----------



## El Pato de la Muerte (5 Nov 2010)

Sus muertos... ::


----------



## lobomalo (5 Nov 2010)

sebososabroso dijo:


> LOL ::



joselito aprueba el post multiculturtal del dia!!!! :XX:

:XX:


----------



## BenitoCamela (5 Nov 2010)

El Pato de la Muerte dijo:


> Sus muertos... ::



Pôr dioR!!!! No citéis mas este gif ::


----------



## Kirot (10 Nov 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/od1Ep47sSVk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/od1Ep47sSVk?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (10 Nov 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DTXO7KGHtjI?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DTXO7KGHtjI?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

putos frikazos...

...

(nos llevan decadas de ventaja! :


----------



## SolNaciente (16 Nov 2010)

Bueno, Spamrakuen, a ver si conoces esto:


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GNSPzpjt2mY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GNSPzpjt2mY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Kirot (2 Dic 2010)




----------



## Lone Star (10 Dic 2010)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZwHu18tNe34&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZwHu18tNe34&hl=es_ES&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Quemado (11 Dic 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLXn--oxvAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SolNaciente (23 Dic 2010)

spamrakuen dijo:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DTXO7KGHtjI?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DTXO7KGHtjI?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> putos frikazos...
> 
> ...




Hamijo, nos llevan siglos de ventaja...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BdHPk9tlfkk?fs=1&amp;hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BdHPk9tlfkk?fs=1&amp;hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (24 Dic 2010)

<object width="480" height="385">
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gSxC1L9Rz1c?fs=1&hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Kirot (2 Feb 2011)




----------



## karolaina93 (2 Feb 2011)

Kirot dijo:


>



esto amiguitos es un gran artista


----------



## Multipoyas (3 Feb 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTtra2_nCZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirot (7 Feb 2011)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/27fLMvryCn4?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/27fLMvryCn4?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## McLovin (7 Feb 2011)

Para que las han numerado? Para volver a montarlas luego como los muebles de Ikea?


----------



## Minicachalote (8 Feb 2011)

McLovin dijo:


> Para que las han numerado? Para volver a montarlas luego como los muebles de Ikea?



¡¿Donde las venden?! que me hago motero mañana mismo.


----------



## Kirot (8 Feb 2011)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ZqG0lYRR1g?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ZqG0lYRR1g?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## snafu (8 Feb 2011)

Kirot dijo:


>



Eso tiene que ser un fake :ouch:


----------



## valesanmiguel (8 Feb 2011)

*El burro*

La comodidad del burro

Tirando del carro - videos de humor - humor variado | elRellano.com


----------



## Berserk (8 Feb 2011)

Kirot dijo:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ZqG0lYRR1g?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ZqG0lYRR1g?fs=1&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Ufff, veo que el bueno de Mojo se ha recuperado y ahora se encuentra lleno de fuerza.


----------



## Kirot (10 Feb 2011)




----------



## La burbuja mecánica (12 Feb 2011)

Años de ventaja:

<object width="480" height="390">
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/e4QYkrp44us?fs=1&hl=es_ES&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## Multipoyas (25 Feb 2011)

Otro video de maltrato animal . . . pero que co WTF

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SF7G9UjVi0&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## circodelia2 (25 Feb 2011)

La bici de spiderman :8:


----------



## rhdpre (25 Feb 2011)

Tuttle dijo:


>



Que bueno....


----------



## rhdpre (25 Feb 2011)

PEPITO DE TERNERA dijo:


>



Hostias!!! con el rubalcaba....


----------



## Multipoyas (27 Feb 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7p_C9OlN40&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## karolaina93 (27 Feb 2011)

Multipoyas dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]L7p_C9OlN40[/YOUTUBE]



ya me he terminado de despertar con esto


----------



## Marlo (12 Abr 2011)




----------



## fanboy_detector_borrado (12 Abr 2011)

Marlo dijo:


>



este no es del hilo del WTF, es del hilo del OMFG


----------



## Kirot (3 May 2011)

<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y2ZaDT9ybCM?fs=1&hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y2ZaDT9ybCM?fs=1&hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="349" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## pepinox (3 May 2011)

Kirot dijo:


> <object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y2ZaDT9ybCM?fs=1&hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y2ZaDT9ybCM?fs=1&hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="349" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>



Más moral que el Alcoyano tiene la japonesita.

Por cierto que los últimos 10 segundos dan miedo.


----------



## Kirot (4 May 2011)




----------



## gamusino30 (4 May 2011)

Topo estepario dijo:


>



La culpa es de los padres.


----------



## gañan (4 May 2011)

Marlo dijo:


>



Se supone que eso es un travesti? Madre mia como esta el mundo.


----------



## Vigo Ramone (4 May 2011)

Marlo dijo:


>



Argggg!!! Mis ogooooooos!


----------



## StainLess. (4 May 2011)

​


> En Lanjarón tienen un agua buenísima para el corazón. Tengo unas ganas de ir a Bezoya... #turismosanz


----------



## adrlana (4 May 2011)

que pasa palomita? mazo de besos con maszo de sentimiento............. esta cancion lo resume todo........

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CQrU1zpkGng" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Canela (4 May 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> que pasa palomita? mazo de besos con maszo de sentimiento............. esta cancion lo resume todo........
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CQrU1zpkGng" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Hasta ahora me pregunto si ese video no es una broma o una trolada o algo asi. Sin afan de ofender al autor o de burlarme de sus sentimientos, pero el video tiene tela. :


----------



## adrlana (4 May 2011)

Canela dijo:


> Hasta ahora me pregunto si ese video no es una broma o una trolada o algo asi. Sin afan de ofender al autor o de burlarme de sus sentimientos, pero el video tiene tela. :



es un adolescente normal..de los que an a discotecas y eso..........poligoneros.


----------



## El_Consul (4 May 2011)

StainLess. dijo:


> ​



La madre que lo pario, la madre que lo parioooo.:ouch:


----------



## Marlo (4 May 2011)




----------



## Cuatro Cuerdas (4 May 2011)

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/nnuxcxMK6vg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## lyoko (6 May 2011)

Topo estepario dijo:


>



La culpa es de las madres, que las visten como putas (o mejor dicho como putillas).


----------



## Multipoyas (9 May 2011)




----------



## Multipoyas (13 Jun 2011)

<iframe width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bZOIFng7ic8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Canuto (15 Jun 2011)

esto si que es gente sin complejos.


----------



## sebososabroso (15 Jun 2011)

Multipoyas dijo:


>



Esto me da mas asco que otra cosa, que es para fumar puros?


Me da mucha manía el ver a chicas muy monas llena de la mierda de piercings y demás mierda, tengo que reconocer que esta, personalmente me da asco.::


----------



## Multipoyas (2 Jul 2011)

<iframe width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/_xGZr7bCXFk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Muska_borrado (2 Jul 2011)

adrlana dijo:


> que pasa palomita? mazo de besos con maszo de sentimiento............. esta cancion lo resume todo........
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CQrU1zpkGng" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Jojojo, pues anda que la continuacion.. 
<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VQRXpyBgee4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Abuelito dime tuuuu! ::::::::


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (2 Jul 2011)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Esto me da mas asco que otra cosa, que es para fumar puros?
> Me da mucha manía el ver a chicas muy monas llena de la mierda de piercings y demás mierda, tengo que reconocer que esta, personalmente me da asco.::



Yo apuesto a que es un fake. 

Primera razón: porque se le caerían las babas *todo* el rato.

Segunda razón: mira donde queda la línea de sus dientes superiores y donde los labios.


----------



## MateAmargo (2 Jul 2011)

Multipoyas dijo:


>





sebososabroso dijo:


> Esto me da mas asco que otra cosa, que es para fumar puros?
> 
> 
> Me da mucha manía el ver a *chicas muy monas* llena de la mierda de piercings y demás mierda, tengo que reconocer que *esta, personalmente me da asco*.::




¿Chica? Esa nuez de adan me sugiere otra cosa.


----------



## sebososabroso (2 Jul 2011)

MateAmargo dijo:


> ¿Chica? Esa nuez de adan me sugiere otra cosa.



Personalmente, me importa una mierda lo que sea, es asqueroso.


----------



## Mr. Hughes (2 Jul 2011)

<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pBYNbovODbE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Almeida (3 Jul 2011)




----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (13 Sep 2011)

<iframe width="853" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Cg_dB01zeA0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="510" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/TSR3jhRjzfk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Kirot (2 Oct 2011)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tp2VYVw6nRk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2011)

Es un roboc o una reptiliana ::


----------



## gañan (25 Oct 2011)

No os paseis con la muchacha.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/MC0vy3Kua5I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Obi (14 Dic 2011)

La última foto, evidentemente, es un montaje preparado,<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> &nbsp,</style> pero la cara del tío merece el Oscar.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (12 Ene 2012)

<object width="640" height="360">
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GrKSWocbbdw?version=3&hl=es_ES&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (7 Jun 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jN8wa20m4Jc[/YOUTUBE]



Spoiler



el horror,... el horroooooor.... ::


----------



## Loco_Ivan (7 Jun 2012)

Obi dijo:


>



De verdad, cada vez entiendo menos a los japos.


----------



## spamrakuen (8 Jun 2012)




----------



## spamrakuen (12 Jun 2012)




----------



## root (12 Jun 2012)




----------



## RobLucci (12 Jun 2012)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Esto me da mas asco que otra cosa, que es para fumar puros?
> 
> 
> Me da mucha manía el ver a chicas muy monas llena de la mierda de piercings y demás mierda, tengo que reconocer que esta, personalmente me da asco.::



un fake como una catedral, la mas grande que hayas visto.


----------



## Demostenes (17 Ago 2012)

Este hilo se merece un reflote.


----------



## damnit (17 Ago 2012)

SolNaciente dijo:


> Hamijo, nos llevan siglos de ventaja...
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BdHPk9tlfkk?fs=1&amp;hl=de_DE"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BdHPk9tlfkk?fs=1&amp;hl=de_DE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Lo subo para decir que he visto el vídeo sin sonido -ni falta que hace- y me ha puesto como un berraco. 

Nada más


----------



## pepinox (17 Ago 2012)




----------



## pepinox (17 Ago 2012)




----------



## pepinox (18 Ago 2012)




----------



## MacGyver (18 Ago 2012)

Video lisérgico para anunciar flanes.
Y encima la canción se pega más que un moco
PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI PUDDI [YOUTUBE]9sEI1AUFJKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CampingGaz (21 Dic 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7pSmhZFbCy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spamrakuen (20 Jun 2013)




----------



## spamrakuen (19 Oct 2017)

[youtube]OxPyN6IK1tM[/youtube]


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (19 Oct 2017)

[youtube]u08NGTmxp-E[/youtube]


----------



## PiterWas (19 Oct 2017)




----------



## Manufacturer (6 Jul 2022)




----------

